# NF Yugioh Tournament



## Xiammes (Jul 2, 2013)

This tournament will be through  as Dev pro isn't as accessible to a lot of people.

To sign up you just need to post your Username, DN Username and the most optimal days of the week when you are available. For Example

Xiammes - Xiammes - Sunday through Thursday 

Rules(subject to change)

Double Elimination
TCG 
Best 2/3
Matches will be Advanced(Unrated)
If you don't respond to a match within 48 hours, you may be disqualified


Signups end July 9th

Xiammes - Xiammes - Sunday through Thursday
shade0180 - shade0180 - weekdays.
Nightbringer - Darthgrim - whenever
Linkofone - Linkofone - whenever
Sloth - Sloth206 - whenever
Qinglong - Neisan14 - Weekday evenings
TheDestroyer - Giorno - whenever
Disaresta - FosterthePeople - Whenever(Korea)
Azure Flame Fright - gatx252 - Whenever
Red Hero - Raxavin - no one gives a shit
Sant? - Santisimo- Monday through Friday evenings EST
Atlantic Storm - SupremeStorm - not available july 9th and 10th



Current tournament progress.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 2, 2013)

shade0180 - shade0180 - weekdays. Lets avoid Saturday and Sunday as I'm probably to busy on those days.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 2, 2013)

Nightbringer - Darthgrim - Whenever I'm on.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 2, 2013)

Linkofone - Linkofone, I guess whenever?

I realize my Ign is very creative.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 2, 2013)

meh, DN


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 2, 2013)

Sloth - Sloth206 - whenever


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 2, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> meh, DN



Dealwithit.png


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 2, 2013)

I mean I would prefer we try to invite a few more people. But it should be fun. :3

As long as people don't play Chain Burn, Final Countdown, Exodia.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 2, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I mean I would prefer we try to invite a few more people. But it should be fun. :3
> 
> As long as people don't play Chain Burn, Final Countdown, Exodia.



What part of a Exodia deck isn't fun?

Inviting people sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 2, 2013)

The part they play solitaire


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 2, 2013)

Solitaire is amazing, I'm probably going to change this to a Solitaire tournament.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 3, 2013)

We're gonna need one huge ass link cable for this shit


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 3, 2013)

Qinglong - Neisan14 - Weekday evenings, I geuss


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 3, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Solitaire is amazing, I'm probably going to change this to a Solitaire tournament.



I particpated in one of those before, I lost.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 4, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I mean I would prefer we try to invite a few more people. But it should be fun. :3
> 
> As long as people don't play Chain Burn, Final Countdown, Exodia.



Note to self: Solo with Royal Magical Library Exodia


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jul 4, 2013)

TheDestroyer-Giorno-whenever


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 4, 2013)

Sloth said:


> Note to self: Solo with Royal Magical Library Exodia



Note to self: Play Evilswarms maining 2 Deck Devastation and 2 Eradicator Epidemic viruses.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 4, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Note to self: Play Evilswarms maining 2 Deck Devastation and 2 Eradicator Epidemic viruses.



Those are awesome cards, *if* you get a turn to play them. 

*Turn 1*



It woul be even more epic, if i could still have 3 One Day of Peace


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm sorry to break it to you, but I'm going first. :3


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 5, 2013)

Disaresta - FosterthePeople - Whenever taking into consideration time difference (lives in korea)

Be trollin with zw utopia


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 5, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I'm sorry to break it to you, but I'm going first. :3



We'll just have to see about. 

troll'n with exodia (for realsies this time)


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 5, 2013)

:3

My Droll and Lock Birds are at the ready. We shall meet on the field of battle, assuming that we're gonna be paired up.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 5, 2013)

Sobre Sobek muthafuckas!

You guys know that this is going to be an abuse fest, right?


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 5, 2013)

thinks about playing final countdown sided into chain burn


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 5, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> thinks about playing final countdown sided into chain burn


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 5, 2013)

I like tournaments. 

Azure Flame Fright - gatx252 - Whenever


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 5, 2013)

Not really related to the tournament thing but does anyone else feel like this is the worst format we've had so far? I remember complaining during the rabbit format but looking back on it that had maybe the most deck variety we've seen. We'll compared to the two deck format we seem to be in...


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 5, 2013)

This is the worst format so far ... Dragons and Prophecies are just raping both OCG and TCG.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Just to clarify my life points only got that low because of cost 




I love when people talk crap on dueling network then get worked.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 5, 2013)

Lol Constellars are pretty good this format. 

Pleiadies is really good, and will be really good next format.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 5, 2013)

I have been out of the game sooo long. I have been playing DN for a few months, but the last time I remember what was really going on in the game was around the time Six Sams really started dominating. Give or take a couple months.

@linkofone 
You and I should have a troll deck match, just incase we don't get matched up. Exodia will make you his bitch.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 5, 2013)

Sloth said:


> @linkofone
> You and I should have a troll deck match, just incase we don't get matched up. Exodia will make you his bitch.



What if I Empty Jar you? :3


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 6, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> What if I Empty Jar you? :3






*Spoiler*: _ Or i could just...._


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey if you got it, you got it. There's nothing I can do.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 6, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Lol Constellars are pretty good this format.



I'm betting they'll be top tier once the ban list gets done gaping E-Dragons and Prophecy. Not that they dont have a superb match up against either of those two decks already


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 6, 2013)

^ Lol yep. "Hey that a nice card you got there, and now its gone."


----------



## LMJ (Jul 6, 2013)

How is devpro not accessible? it is only like 100mb? Plus you don't have to worry bout rules or whatnot with the player cuz the computer is there to do it for you. Nothing manual but playing.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 6, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> This is the worst format so far ... Dragons and Prophecies are just raping both OCG and TCG.


you forgot bout mermails


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 6, 2013)

LMJ said:


> How is devpro not accessible? it is only like 100mb? Plus you don't have to worry bout rules or whatnot with the player cuz the computer is there to do it for you. Nothing manual but playing.



It doesn't work for alot of computers for technical reasons compared to Dueling Network.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 6, 2013)

It can run on a Pentium 2 Processor.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 6, 2013)

There is alot more problems then hardware limitations, there is several people on this forum that can run it or have problems in running it.

Just give it up, I don't see why you are making a big deal about picking the most accessible option. Is it because you don't want to manual duel?


----------



## LMJ (Jul 6, 2013)

Not a big deal, just 2 posts. No yelling or name calling. Never said it was a big deal.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 6, 2013)

I was just wondering, I wasn't saying Dev pro wasn't accessible, I am just saying Dueling Network is a lot more.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 6, 2013)

In my experience, i have had hundreds of people on DN, screw up lifepoints, rules, etc, take up too much time, doing all the manual stuff, where a computer already has parameters in there for that kinda thing and makes the duel, easier and faster for most people.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 6, 2013)

Its all natural to me, I duel IRL more then online. If there is a dispute, we needed a referee.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 6, 2013)

LMJ said:


> you forgot bout mermails



Mermails are by and large trash when matched up against evilswarm and constellar though. At least in my experience. They only have one out to ophion, and its no where near as consistent as blaster, which is, really the only reason E-Dragons are relevant. And they cant get over pleadies without incredible -ing.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 6, 2013)

I love OTK'ing or whipping out my Dracossack in the first turn


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 6, 2013)

LMJ said:


> I love OTK'ing or whipping out my Dracossack in the first turn



Someone kills a kitten every time you dracossack into ladd


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 6, 2013)

Can't decide if I really want to trololol with Exodia, or try to bring my favorite deck up to date (it's super old). The only problem with the second option, is that I'm not even up to date. 

Guess I'll go lurk about pojo and other places and see what people suggest for this deck in the current meta. If it's too much work to bring it up to snuff, I'll just go full troll status.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 6, 2013)

You should build a generation 1 Kaiba starter deck, I managed to wall Link with a La Jinn.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 6, 2013)

Xiammes, that was Evil, don't do it again. :3


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 6, 2013)

its all about that dragon master otk


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 6, 2013)

Nah dawg its all about Snapesnatcher OTK

Dat Bowtie


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 6, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Nah dawg its all about Snapesnatcher OTK
> 
> Dat Bowtie



Your all wrong, it's really about that Abundance OTK!


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 7, 2013)

Not if I Trent Lock-down you.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 7, 2013)

Familiar Beat down. All dem bitches


----------



## Santí (Jul 7, 2013)

Sant? - Santisimo- Monday through Friday evenings EST.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 7, 2013)

*Atlantic Storm - SupremeStorm*

Any time, but I'm leaving for China on the 9th of July, so the 9th/10th are probably unavailable for me.


----------



## KidTony (Jul 7, 2013)

Devpro is the shit. 

Username is *Tony1337* on Dev.  Testing war gods if anyone wants to have a couple of matches. I think they can be tier 1 next format.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 7, 2013)

I got spellbooks in real life, got to collect them when they just came out. Now they have an insane price, I think I hit the jackpot 

Devpro? But you need windows for that right? no mac.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 7, 2013)

Spellbooks are surprisingly not the most expensive deck currently, its all about them 7-10 dollars rare Elemental Suppressor Dragon Lords.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 7, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Spellbooks are surprisingly not the most expensive deck currently, its all about them 7-10 dollars rare Elemental Suppressor Dragon Lords.



so spellbooks aint that expensive anymore? dang, should I had sold my shit then? I think I will, and will buy a camera with the moneyz or something.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 7, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> so spellbooks aint that expensive anymore? dang, should I had sold my shit then? I think I will, and will buy a camera with the moneyz or something.



I mean I can list out prices for you if you want. 

High Priestess(s) if near mint and 1st ed are about around 50-60 dollars each

Spellbook of Secrets Ultimates are about 15 dollars each

Spellbook of Secrets Ultra are about 10 dollars each

Spellbook of Judgment are about 50 dollars each

Spellbook of Fate are about 5-7 dollars each depending on Editions and Rarity

Spellbook Magician of Prophecy(s) are 10 for Ultra and 15 for Ulti 

Grand spellbook towers are 20-22 dollars each last time I checked.

These are all the ones I can remember.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 7, 2013)

Also, please tell everyone that MST does not negate ... I don't know how many time I had to explain this to people.
Thought it was common knowledge.


----------



## KidTony (Jul 7, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I mean I can list out prices for you if you want.
> 
> High Priestess(s) if near mint and 1st ed are about around 50-60 dollars each
> 
> ...



that's still a really expensive deck. I mean, depending on what build you run you are going to need 3 judgments, 3 secrets, 3 magicians, at least one priestess (unless you're doing the kycoo star hall thing which im seeing a lot more recently), 3 fate, and 1-2 towers, not to mention the other cards. We are talking about at least 400 dollars for the full deck.

Anyway, i know i mentioned this already, but anyone want to play on dev? *Tony1337* is the name.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 7, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Also, please tell everyone that MST does not negate ... I don't know how many time I had to explain this to people.
> Thought it was common knowledge.


There are still people who thinks MST negates!? 

Oh, and I have been practicing my ftk just for you, link. It's tedious, milling through my entire deck in one turn.  ()




EDIT
Please note that I have not just one, but two ways of drawing the last card, had I needed to do so. like a boss


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 7, 2013)

KidTony said:


> that's still a really expensive deck. I mean, depending on what build you run you are going to need 3 judgments, 3 secrets, 3 magicians, at least one priestess (unless you're doing the kycoo star hall thing which im seeing a lot more recently), 3 fate, and 1-2 towers, not to mention the other cards. We are talking about at least 400 dollars for the full deck.



It was even more expensive when Priestess(s) were 100 dollars each.

When Judgment first came out it was 110, that was also when Masters were 40, Priestess(s) were 70-100. Those were bad times.



Sloth said:


> There are still people who thinks MST negates!?



Yes. Unfortunately.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 9, 2013)

There is also people that say: You cannot summon an egyptian God card with the Mausoleum of the Kings.
And I say: Well why not? I am paying 3k LP no?
The guy says: No because it says in the card that its 3 monsters duhh..
I facepalm for a bit and then begin to type: Ok I dont know if you have ever read the rulebook but in this game its just 1 or 2 sacrifices, unless its specified in the card. If it didn't say "use 3 sacrifices" then people would be using 2 instead.
Ok now read the mausoleum of the kings, it says Use life points as monsters sacrifices.

Its unbelievable how stubborn this people are...


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 9, 2013)

People can be pretty stupid. I just had a guy try to heavy storm a Final Countdown that I head left on the field for the sake of counters. Shit's ridiculous.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 9, 2013)

Alright seems no one else is going to be signing up, if someone else signs up later today, I'll just redo the bracket. That being said, don't report your matches till tomorrow if you decide to do them today because the bracket might be redone.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 9, 2013)

Man, I wait all week for this shit, and then end up with a bye the first round.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 9, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> There is also people that say: You cannot summon an egyptian God card with the Mausoleum of the Kings.
> And I say: Well why not? I am paying 3k LP no?
> The guy says: No because it says in the card that its 3 monsters duhh..
> I facepalm for a bit and then begin to type: Ok I dont know if you have ever read the rulebook but in this game its just 1 or 2 sacrifices, unless its specified in the card. If it didn't say "use 3 sacrifices" then people would be using 2 instead.
> ...





Sloth said:


> People can be pretty stupid. I just had a guy try to heavy storm a Final Countdown that I head left on the field for the sake of counters. Shit's ridiculous.





Sloth said:


> There are still people who thinks MST negates!?
> 
> Oh, and I have been practicing my ftk just for you, link. It's tedious, milling through my entire deck in one turn.  ()
> 
> ...



Lol DN. That is the kinda unnecessary problems and time wasters that make the game 1323x slower. DevPro 4 lyfe.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

Hmm I should get on shouldn't I?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 10, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Hmm I should get on shouldn't I?



Yes, you and AS need to hurry up and finish your match so that I can have one. Exodia grows restless.

Fucking byes


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

I guess he'll be in China for a few days ... but its ok, at least you'll be able to duel one of us. :3


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 10, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I guess he'll be in China for a few days ... but its ok, at least you'll be able to duel destroy one of us. :3


Very true.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Also, please tell everyone that MST does not negate ... I don't know how many time I had to explain this to people.
> Thought it was common knowledge.



I cant believe people that still think this. I've run into high rated people who dont know this and simple timing rules before. I cant help but stop and wonder, how the hell they got that high in the first place


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 10, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> I cant believe people that still think this. I've run into high rated people who dont know this and simple timing rules before. I cant help but stop and wonder, how the hell they got that high in the first place


I know right?

I'm not going to claim to be some ygo guru, but some of the shit people don't know.

One thing that used to irritate me to no end when I used to run my Cyber Dragon OTK deck was people who didn't know the difference between special summon and fusion summon. I'd use the second effect of  to summon cyber twin, and people would try to tell me I couldn't do that because "A *Fusion Summon* of this card can only be done with the above Fusion Material Monsters." 

Finally went and got a clear and definitive answer in one of the rulings section of DN, just to shut the stupid people up.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2013)

Sloth said:


> One thing that used to irritate me to no end when I used to run my Cyber Dragon OTK deck was people who didn't know the difference between special summon and fusion summon. I'd use the second effect of  to summon cyber twin, and people would try to tell me I couldn't do that because "A *Fusion Summon* of this card can only be done with the above Fusion Material Monsters."



I had some guy get mad at me because I used Constelar Pleiades' effect during their end phase and then again during my main phase. His argument was that he passed his turn so he never went into the end phase. He then proceeded to complain when ever I tried to help him understand rulings, in fact now that I think about it he out right cheated during the game. His tears were sweet.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 10, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> I had some guy get mad at me because I used Constelar Pleiades' effect during their end phase and then again during my main phase. His argument was that he passed his turn so he never went into the end phase. He then proceeded to complain when ever I tried to help him understand rulings, in fact now that I think about it he out right cheated during the game. His tears were sweet.



No end phase? Wow. Some people, man. 

The studity, it's too much for me.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 10, 2013)

Is there a game engine that let's people connect and play each other on-line?


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Is there a *game engine* that let's people connect and play each other on-line?



not sure what you mean? dueling network lets you and so does devpro. dueling network is a bit more user friendly as far as set up is concerned, mostly because there is none.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 10, 2013)

Wait what am I meant to do now?

IIRC there was something about registering a deck?

Is that still a thing?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 10, 2013)

Nah, only use one deck, to much trouble to register decks.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 10, 2013)

So I just have to duel RH at some point.

Match or single?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 10, 2013)

Its 2/3 so a match.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 10, 2013)

coolio

I'll be back with results.


----------



## Santí (Jul 10, 2013)

I was told to post. Now what?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 10, 2013)

For future notes, the bracket is on the OP.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

Welp I tested all 6 decks I had ... and I gotta say ... Prophecies are still the hardest to beat.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 10, 2013)

Can you guys put matches on youtube?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Can you guys put matches on youtube?


We could, but it might be kinda tricky. At least on player in each match would need to have a recorder. I can't do it, because both of the reorders I have tried have caused massive lag while playing on DN.

Though, i do plan to install bandicam and see how that works.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

I un-installed Fraps like many years ago.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 10, 2013)

God mothefucking damn it! I hate it when I find out I have been using a card incorrectly, and no one else ever noticed. My victories have been LIES! 

EDIT
Probably won't be running Exodia after all.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

Sloth said:


> God mothefucking damn it! I hate it when I find out I have been using a card incorrectly, and no one else ever noticed. My victories have been LIES!
> 
> EDIT
> Probably won't be running Exodia after all.



Tell Link all your problems. :3


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 10, 2013)

Send a PM/VM/Post for a good time Santi, unless you want to start tomorrow


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey guys. 

I played Yugioh like... 10 years ago for a while, but seems I forgot most of it. Is there a place I can check to try some friendly duels and re-learn?

What is this Dueling Network you are talking about?


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd sign up for this, but I haven't played Yugioh in ages. No idea if it's easy to pick up nowadays. Think the last time I played was when the Cybernetic Revolution packs came out.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I played Yugioh like... 10 years ago for a while, but seems I forgot most of it. Is there a place I can check to try some friendly duels and re-learn?
> 
> What is this Dueling Network you are talking about?



Dueling Network is like one of those GBA yugioh games. Except that it provides you with all the cards you need so you don't need to earn them. You can just build any deck and play it.

I guess you could ask any of the people in this thread to play a game or two. Its pretty fun. :3



Patchouli said:


> I'd sign up for this, but I haven't played Yugioh in ages. No idea if it's easy to pick up nowadays. Think the last time I played was when the *Cybernetic Revolution packs came out.*



That was a good pack. 

You can always join DN and check out the game again.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Dueling Network is like one of those GBA yugioh games. Except that it provides you with all the cards you need so you don't need to earn them. You can just build any deck and play it.
> 
> I guess you could ask any of the people in this thread to play a game or two. Its pretty fun. :3



Thank you. I'll see what I need and try to rebuild my deck, I can barely remember the cards I had. xD


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Thank you. I'll see what I need and try to rebuild my deck, I can barely remember the cards I had. xD





No problem. I know I know the feeling of rejoining this game ... it was intense ... a large amount of cards I used to use are illegal in tournament play ...

But here is a Blog I wrote about Dueling Network that you may want to read ... some parts are complicated though:


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 10, 2013)

What cards are illegal in tournaments?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 10, 2013)

Shit, noticed this a day too late.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> What cards are illegal in tournaments?



Raigeki, Harpie's Feather Duster, Chaos Emperor Dragon - Envoy of the End, Yata-Garasu, Premature Burial, Change of Heart, Giant Trunade, Brionac Dragon of the Ice Barrier, Confiscation, Substitoad, Cyber Jar, Fiber Jar, Pot of Greed ... and so on.

Some of these cards are just too powerful in advanced/tournament format.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 10, 2013)

...I used to use a handful of those cards. 

Edit: Wait, am I too late for this?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

Y'all could still ask Xiammes ... many of us are indisposed because of Byes and time conflicts.

Also, np always glad to help.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 10, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Tell Link all your problems. :3


I've been playing my Exodia ftk thinking that the effect  could be activated multiple times per turn. So, I have been using to activate  effect over and over again. 

Now I find out it's a once per turn effect. I am dirty cheater! 

Seriously though, how has everyone I played missed that. Nobody ever said anything.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah it is a common problem ... people usually don't like to read ...


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 10, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Yeah it is a common problem ... people usually don't like to read ...


Very true. 

Well needless to say, the effectiveness of the deck has dropped ever so slightly. So now I have to think of a deck to run.

The whole reason I have been using the Exodia FTK is because I am so far behind in the game, that I can't use any of the current meta. Last time I had a tangible deck, it was Abundance OTK. I found DN a couple months after Xys came out, but I still haven't been able to catch back up.

Fortunately, I managed to get Devpro working, and I downloaded a crap done of decks from this year. This should help me familiarize myself with the new cards and rulings. Especailly since I don't have to fight with people about rulings and other stupid shit.

Plus, devpro will keep me from being a dirty cheater.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 10, 2013)

Patch can join, but he has to take someone's bye, I recommended asking Sloth.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 10, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Patch can join, but he has to take someone's bye, I recommended asking Sloth.


He/she may have it.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

K, well I decided which deck I should play ...

Its not a deck I like to play ... but due to me hating Prophecies a lot I have to do this.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 10, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> K, well I decided which deck I should play ...
> 
> Its not a deck I like to play ... but due to me hating Prophecies a lot I have to do this.


I haven't really seen prophecies in action yet. Though I did get smacked by Blue Eyes/Spell Book Deck. Are prophecies really that bad?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

Sloth said:


> I haven't really seen prophecies in action yet. Though I did get smacked by Blue Eyes/Spell Book Deck. Are prophecies really that bad?



Yes.

Do you want to hear my long rant or short rant? :3


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 10, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you want to hear my long rant or short rant? :3


Long

**


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

Sloth said:


> Long
> 
> **



Welcome to the Long Rant:

Prophecies decks are retarded for several reasons. Not only does it generate advantage fast, certain spellbook cards are just simply retarded. 

1). *Spellbook of Judgment*: Quick-play Spell



> During the End Phase of the turn this card was activated, add "Spellbook" Spell Cards from your Deck to your hand, except "Spellbook of Judgment", up to the number of Spell Cards activated after this card's resolution, then, you can Special Summon from your Deck 1 Spellcaster-Type monster whose Level is less than or equal to the number of cards added to your hand by this effect. You can only activate 1 "Spellbook of Judgment" per turn.



Konami must have been high when they made this card. Add Spellbooks to hand equal to the number of Spells activated during the turn (which includes opponent's btw)? Then they had the nerve to add "then you can special summon from your Deck 1 Spellcaster-Type monster equal or less to the level of cards added"? So essentially they can go for a + 3 - 5 during a single turn and then special summon JOWGEN THE M*********** SPIRITUALIST that does not let either player special summon. Guess what? Now you have to deal with a Spellbook of Fate, Jowgen the Spiritualist and you're opponent will still have 3-5 cards in hand before you start your turn.

2). *Spellbook of Fate*: Quick-play Spell



> If you control a Spellcaster-Type monster: You can banish up to 3 "Spellbook" Spell Cards from your Graveyard; apply this effect, depending on the number of Spell Cards banished for this card's activation. You can only activate 1 "Spellbook of Fate" per turn.
> ● 1: Return 1 Set Spell/Trap Card to the hand.
> ● 2: Change 1 monster on the field to either face-down Defense Position or face-up Attack Position.
> ● 3: Banish 1 card your opponent controls.



The card doesn't target. What the hell kind of ruling is that? Shouldn't even have been a card to begin with. Retarded effects with little cost. 

3). *Jowgen the Spiritualist*: Effect Monster



> Discard 1 random card from your hand to the Graveyard to destroy all Special Summoned monsters on the field. As long as this card remains face-up on the field, no monsters can be Special Summoned.



A searchable Fossil Dyna ... via Spellbook of Judgment. I'm not even gonna say anymore ...


I'm usually not this hateful ... I'm just a little bit absolutely livid.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 10, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Welcome to the Long Rant:
> 
> Prophecies decks are retarded for several reasons. Not only does it generate advantage fast, certain spellbook cards are just simply retarded.
> 
> ...


There are no words. 

Maybe I'll go old school and run a level deck around Horus. Fuck yo spell cards!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 10, 2013)

What the heck, I signed before July 9 and I am not in this? >=/


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

> What the heck, I signed before July 9 and I am not in this? >=/



Might have to ask the organizer. 

Relevant:


Creation of boredom.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 10, 2013)

1 hour and a half duel, damn

will post result tomorrow once bracket issue is sorted


----------



## Santí (Jul 10, 2013)

After a grueling one and a half hours of Evilswarms vs Mermails, Qinlong came out on top 2-1.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

Sant? said:


> After a grueling one and a half hours of Evilswarms vs Mermails, Qinlong came out on top 2-1.



Dang, I wish I was able to watch the duel ...


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 11, 2013)

Turns out that I may not have the time required for something like this.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 11, 2013)

Score for RH and I was 2-0 my way.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 11, 2013)

Sloth said:


> Very true.
> 
> Well needless to say, the effectiveness of the deck has dropped ever so slightly. So now I have to think of a deck to run.
> 
> ...



With some of the new cards released, dragon exodia is potentially better now anyways.



Patchouli said:


> Turns out that I may not have the time required for something like this.



If it weren't for the fact that my deck is incredibly tedious and I tend to misplay when playing online, I'd ask to take your place. Now to mention I'm out of practice and have only played one match since chaos dragons were released.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 11, 2013)

Othinus said:


> With some of the new cards released, dragon exodia is potentially better now anyways.


Really? I honestly didn't think anything would over take RML Exodia. 

I remember when I first saw the guy who claimed to have made the deck (i have no idea if he did or not) demo it on youtube, I about feinted. It was the grimiest, trollest, most epic thing I had seen in a while. It was just so crazy how every card just led right into the next. Even when he played reload and shuffled his whole hand, the cards he drew where always exactly what he needed to keep the shit going. 

I will definitely try out Dragon Exodia, though.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2013)

So no one summons monsters onto the field to actually attack anyone anymore?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 11, 2013)

Wesley said:


> So no one summons monsters onto the field to actually attack anyone anymore?


Yeah they do. I got stomped by some one running a Utopia deck that ended up with a 6900atk power monster. Plus another monster that could attack multiple times. Oh yeah, people still attack.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 11, 2013)

Added in Suigetsu, sorry I must have missed you entry.

Patch you are already in the tournament, if you don't have the time, you will get DQ'd.

Bracket updated.


----------



## Serp (Jul 11, 2013)

This looks interesting. I only play on dueling network against those I sort of know. I'm just not ready for all the exceed/xyz bullshit there is now


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 11, 2013)

Sloth said:


> Yeah they do. I got stomped by some one running a Utopia deck that ended up with a 6900atk power monster. Plus another monster that could attack multiple times. Oh yeah, people still attack.



ZW utopia is painful as hell. And one of my favorite decks to troll with. You can get him up to 8000 and think if you can make the ZW xyz and he'd would be able to attack twice.

EDIT: I'll have plenty of time open for my match on saterday, which is probably friday for most of you.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah I am not available on Fridays and Saturdays, I work and will be busy during the rest of the day.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 11, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> ZW utopia is painful as hell. And one of my favorite decks to troll with. You can get him up to 8000 and think if you can make the ZW xyz and he'd would be able to attack twice.
> 
> EDIT: I'll have plenty of time open for my match on saterday, which is probably friday for most of you.



Still nothing compared to the beat sticks I used to summon back in the days of Chimeratech OTK.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 11, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Added in Suigetsu, sorry I must have missed you entry.
> 
> Patch you are already in the tournament, if you don't have the time, you will get DQ'd.
> 
> Bracket updated.


I cannot catch a fucking break on this, can I? First it's a bye, now it's a busy opponent. At least one of the yugioh gods must be super pissed at me for something. It's probably either Slifer, The Executive Producer or Mega Ultra Chicken.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 11, 2013)

Sloth said:


> I cannot catch a fucking break on this, can I? First it's a bye, now it's a busy opponent. At least one of the yugioh gods must be super pissed at me for something. It's probably either Slifer, The Executive Producer or Mega Ultra Chicken.



Sorry, I tried to get you a match, have some Chihaya.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 11, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Sorry, I tried to get you a match, have some Chihaya.


No worries. There's no defying the will of the executive producer.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 11, 2013)

Did beat dragonzodia with a 11k Ancient Sacred Wyvern once but the guy either got crap hand or wasn't running the right build

Probably didn't help he tried to attack with White stone, so I knew he didn't have BEWD for Trade-In, so I compulse'd it twice


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 11, 2013)

Also after the tournament, how do you guys feel this thread being turned into the Yugioh general and use the OP for any future tournaments.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 11, 2013)

I would sub. Actually I already have, but I would stay subbed.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 11, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Also after the tournament, how do you gusy feel this thread being turned into the Yugioh general and use the OP for any future tournaments.



In total agreement of this. We have been lacking a yugioh thread for far to long.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree and that would be better.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 11, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Also after the tournament, how do you guys feel this thread being turned into the Yugioh general and use the OP for any future tournaments.



Would be very nice since the card games forum doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 11, 2013)

Just gonna leave this here in case people are new or getting back into the game.

Draw Phase > Standby Phase > Main Phase 1 > Battle Phase > Main Phase 2 > End Phase.

As you can tell by this chart:



Draw Phase: Draw for turn

Standby Phase: Cards like Quickplay Spells, Traps, and Quick or Trigger Monster Effects can be activated ...

Main Phase 1: You can Normal Summon, Special Summon, Set cards, Activate Non-Quick-play Magic/Spells cards, Activate Monster Effects ...

Battle Phase: You can attack your opponent, activate Quick-play Spells, Traps, and Monster Effects

Damage Step: You can still activate Quick-Play effects that add or subtracts attack and defnse and Counter Traps

Main Phase 2: If you haven't Normal Summoned during Main Phase 1, you can still do that in Main Phase 2

End Phase: Effects like Wind-Up Zenmaines, and Lightsworn monsters activates, Quick-play Spells, Traps, and Quick monster effects can be activated during End Phase also


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 11, 2013)

Sloth said:


> Really? I honestly didn't think anything would over take RML Exodia.
> 
> I remember when I first saw the guy who claimed to have made the deck (i have no idea if he did or not) demo it on youtube, I about feinted. It was the grimiest, trollest, most epic thing I had seen in a while. It was just so crazy how every card just led right into the next. Even when he played reload and shuffled his whole hand, the cards he drew where always exactly what he needed to keep the shit going.
> 
> I will definitely try out Dragon Exodia, though.



I can give you a general build I have been messing with a bit if you'd like. I haven't been able to test it yet though.




Xiammes said:


> Also after the tournament, how do you guys feel this thread being turned into the Yugioh general and use the OP for any future tournaments.



PM me when you want the title changed and I'll do it for you.



Linkofone said:


> Would be very nice since the card games forum doesn't exist anymore.



which sucks, I miss that section.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 11, 2013)

Othinus said:


> I can give you a general build I have been messing with a bit if you'd like. I haven't been able to test it yet though.
> .


That would be awesome. Thanx.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 11, 2013)

Just a weird concept I came up with. You can also use the tuners to synchro monsters in the deck fairly quickly in order to protect yourself.

Like I said, I haven't tested it yet so I'm not sure how good it's going to be.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 12, 2013)

Othinus said:


> Just a weird concept I came up with. You can also use the tuners to synchro monsters in the deck fairly quickly in order to protect yourself.
> 
> Like I said, I haven't tested it yet so I'm not sure how good it's going to be.


Looks pretty savage. Thanks, bro.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 12, 2013)

No problem. if you can't tell what the cards are let me know and I'll write an actual list.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 12, 2013)

I didn't know a tournament were being played.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 12, 2013)

You can still hang out, this is basically a yugioh general.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

Something witty would be good.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 12, 2013)

I think your posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I think your posted in the wrong thread.



Nah, still probably need something witty to rename the thread regardless. :3


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 12, 2013)

I still like "Screw the money, we have rules" but we can do better.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 12, 2013)

Don't you wish your card games were, fun like mine? 

Stays crunchy, even in milk. 

And now for something completely different. Card games.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Don't you wish your card games were, fun like mine?
> 
> Stays crunchy, even in milk.
> 
> And now for something completely different. Card games.



One of those could work. 

I'm gonna spend my day watching through the abridged series for ... inspiration.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 12, 2013)

I still play YGO ,but more obsessed with Vanguard now,
that reminds me to watch the latest released from abridged, the last 2 have been quality


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> I still play YGO ,but more obsessed with Vanguard now,
> that reminds me to watch the latest released from abridged, the last 2 have been quality



LittleKuriboh has gotten a lot better over the past 2 years.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 12, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Don't you wish your card games were, fun like mine?
> 
> Stays crunchy, even in milk.
> 
> And now for something completely different. Card games.



Card games not on motorcycles.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

I feel like just watching the Abridged Series over again to find a good name.

----------------------------------
Also, people may be aware ... Constellars are going to be probably Tier 1 after this format. Prepare for the Pleiades spam and the Constellar two cards OTK.

For the current time though, here are some cards that can help you side against the two main Tier 1 decks:

Against *Elemental Incarnate Suppressor Dragon Rulers*:



Against *Prophecies*:


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 12, 2013)

Haven't seen much constellars or said OTK


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

Qinglong said:


> Haven't seen much constellars or said OTK



A few judge friends of mine bet me that at the Chicago Nationals, there will at least be 1-2 Constellars. It might be a regional thing though, there are tons of Constellar players in Texas. 

The OTK involves a card that came out in Number Hunters. They can OTK the hell out of Dragons ... Prophecies are a harder match-up.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 12, 2013)

What's the Number hunters version?

Just looked it up and I only see the Gaia Charger otk

And yeah it's probably regional since my island is stuck in like 2 format ago mindset

Although some people are wising up and trying to at least get lswarms/eledrags


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

Qinglong said:


> What's the Number hunters version?
> 
> Just looked it up and I only see the Gaia Charger otk



That's the point ... Go omega, then M7, then Gaia Charger ... 4 Materials ... Gaia attack into a token does over 10k in damage. GG



> And yeah it's probably regional since my island is stuck in like 2 format ago mindset
> 
> Although some people are wising up and trying to at least get lswarms/eledrags



You're lucky. 

You don't get to play crappy Elemental Incarnate Suppressor Dragon Ruler decks ... that's like a God given.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 12, 2013)

I mean I don't see what new card in Number Hunters is facilitating the OTK, and trying to build the deck at random I've only got 30 cards


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 12, 2013)

Link, AS is in China, and probably will be past the 48 dq marker. Lets just have our match.

If he comes back in time, we can just pretend it never happened. Like when a husband gets back from his business trip early .


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

Qinglong said:


> I mean I don't see what new card in Number Hunters is facilitating the OTK, and trying to build the deck at random I've only got 30 cards



Ehh ...

Qing you should read this card ...





> Link, AS is in China, and probably will be past the 48 dq marker. Lets just have our match.
> 
> If he comes back in time, we can just pretend it never happened. Like when a husband gets back from his business trip early .



Sure.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay now I get it

think I can finish the deck now


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 12, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Ehh ...
> 
> Qing you should read this card ...
> 
> ...



K. Gimme a few minutes to sort out my deck.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

Sloth said:


> K. Gimme a few minutes to sort out my deck.



K, honestly I don't even care who wins. As long as it is fun. :3


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 12, 2013)

Atlantic Storm sent me a email "Yesterday, 05:32 AM", so he might get DQ'd unfortunately.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 12, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> K, honestly I don't even care who wins. As long as it is fun. :3


K. I'm ready. I'll start an Avanced (Unrated) match. Password will be narutoforums.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 12, 2013)

I think links laptop just died lulz. I'll set up another match.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 12, 2013)

This constellar deck feels a little unfair


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

Well that was a long time ... Sloth you still there?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep, I'll start another match with the same password.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, I just got all kinds of DESTROYED by link. 

Was fun though.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

It was all luck. All of it, especially second game.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 12, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> It was all luck. All of it, especially second game.


Lies. The second one was stupidity (and maybe a little weed ). All I had to do was set those spells, and things probably would have gone a lot differently. I may not have won, but it wouldn't have been such a stomp.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

I donno, you could have won the second game. So I say you got the second game. I didn't have a single monster except Ophion.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 12, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I donno, you could have won the second game. So I say you got the second game. I didn't have a single monster except Ophion.


Well you beat me like a read headed stepchild the third game too, so the result is still the same.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

Skill Drain still hurts.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 12, 2013)

I am pretty good at this shit. Usually pickup the strongest deck like E drag and rape 

nah, this game takes no skill, but its fun


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2013)

So this one random guy didn't know how to play Mermail proceeded to attempt to attack me with 2 Atlantean Dragoons which I proceeded to D-Prison both.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 13, 2013)

Azure! duel me!


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 13, 2013)

When does round 2 start?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 13, 2013)

Tuesday, but it looks to be sooner as a few people might be getting DQ'd, I'll give them a second chance during round 2 to play at loser finals


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 13, 2013)

I have temporary Internet. Am I DQ'd? If not, who do I have to duel?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 13, 2013)

AS you're not. Well Not yet, anyway.  check the first post it's in there.  

edit:
Your match is with Linko(Linkofone)..


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 13, 2013)

I just dropped him a visitor message.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 13, 2013)

Whoo hoo! I 'm not out of the tournament. SUCCESS! 

Welcome back, AS. How was China?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm still in China. It's not been great so far.

*Day One:* Lugged three suitcases up six floors during a monsoon and nearly got hit by a car.
*Day Two:* Sleep.
*Day Three:* Sleep.

The fourth day will presumably involve me killing myself.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 13, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm still in China. It's not been great so far.
> 
> *Day One:* Lugged three suitcases up six floors during a monsoon and nearly got hit by a car.
> *Day Two:* Sleep.
> ...



You can nearly die, sleep, sleep, and then kill yourself anywhere. Why leave the country?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 13, 2013)

Sloth said:


> You can nearly die, sleep, sleep, and then kill yourself anywhere. Why leave the country?



It's a 'holiday' environment.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 13, 2013)

I feel bad getting free wins from 10 year kids who doesn't know how to play and try to summon fancy monsters breaking the rules. Moderators are pretty slow though at DLN.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 13, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> I feel bad getting free wins from 10 year kids who doesn't know how to play and try to summon fancy monsters breaking the rules. Moderators are pretty slow though at DLN.



Thats why I like ygopro, everything's automatic. No rule breaking, no mods.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm still in China. It's not been great so far.
> 
> *Day One:* Lugged three suitcases up six floors during a monsoon and nearly got hit by a car.
> *Day Two:* Sleep.
> ...



Its ok, it stuff like dying nearly happen on a daily basis for me in the United States as well.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 13, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Its ok, it stuff like dying nearly happen on a daily basis for me in the United States as well.


Death must really hate you guys. I seem to avoid life threatening situations just fine.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2013)

Sloth said:


> Death must really hate you guys. I seem to avoid life threatening situations just fine.



Really, it seem Death really wants me...


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 13, 2013)

Testing the constellar deck I feel it has issues near the beginning of the duel

and yeah still mostly screwed over by the top 2


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2013)

You should Bounce bounce Dracossack. :3


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 13, 2013)

Haven't even gotten to that point except vs retarded A.I.

testing vs prophecies for awhile


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2013)

Yep, Prophecies are the top currently. There's very little many decks could do about them ... unless Six Sams ... go Beast.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 13, 2013)

Well due to IIW blocking it went better than expected although I think he screwed up his combo twice


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2013)

Good ... I hate Spellbook of Fate.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 13, 2013)

I drew return Different dimension, down to my last1500lp and summoned 5 2.6k+ dragons and than he pulled
Dark Neosphere  . I had my 3000 def block his next turn attack, than I ran out of time :0


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 13, 2013)

Run out of time?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah, I didn't think I pasted 3 minutes .


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 13, 2013)

How do you get AL to attack?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 14, 2013)

Today it was Madolche overload. Putting 2 Cardcar Ds into the deck might not be the best idea.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2013)

> Today it was Madolche overload. Putting 2 Cardcar Ds into the deck might not be the best idea.



I assume you want to put 3 in the deck.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 14, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I assume you want to put 3 in the deck.



Actually I might just put 1 in. Getting Veilered while using Cardcar D sucks.

Thank God for Battle Pack 2 reprint.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 14, 2013)

Stoic Challenge bug :/

At least 3 Constellar wins weren't legit


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 14, 2013)

I keep forgetting to summon from my sidedeck


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 14, 2013)

I have internet again for an hour or two. Is my opponent around?


----------



## Darc (Jul 14, 2013)

I didn't know about this, fucking lame ughhhhhhh. Whens the next one? :/


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 14, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I have internet again for an hour or two. Is my opponent around?



Are you still there?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2013)

Darc said:


> I didn't know about this, fucking lame ughhhhhhh. Whens the next one? :/



I'm thinking one every 2 or 3 months, depends how active this thread will be.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 14, 2013)

what the heck, my rival is not appearing nor here nor in DT.    T__T


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2013)

Has it been more then 48 hours?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 14, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Has it been more then 48 hours?



yes, more than 48 hours. Have no clue where it is =/


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2013)

Well then I'll DQ him.

Also Sloth have you and patch made time for the match, or has patch been inactive for more then 48 hours.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure patch dq'd. He/she even said they probably wouldn't have time for the tournament.

EDIT
I'm just waiting for AS and Link to be on at the same time so they can have their match.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2013)

Okay, just as a reminder all who were DQ'd get a second shot during the second round.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 14, 2013)

So i was wrong. Elemental Dragons ended up winning Nationals.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 15, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> So i was wrong. Elemental Dragons ended up winning Nationals.


That's just because I wasn't there. Exodia FTK like a bitch boss.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 15, 2013)

Sloth said:


> That's just because I wasn't there. Exodia FTK like a bitch boss.



Lol, Madolches got to top 34. 

I donno, Exodia is too easy to side against these days. Everyone is maining Eradicators.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 15, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Lol, Madolches got to top 34.
> 
> I donno, Exodia is too easy to side against these days. Everyone is maining Eradicators.


That's why Exodia FTK is all luck. If you go first, you win (80%+ of the time). Go second, and your pretty much fucked.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 15, 2013)

Sloth said:


> That's why Exodia FTK is all luck. If you go first, you win (80%+ of the time). Go second, and your pretty much fucked.



:3

That's why you don't see a lot of luck based (even more than any other deck) decks top or win regional and bigger events.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 15, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> :3
> 
> That's why you don't see a lot of luck based (even more than any other deck) decks top or win regional and bigger events.



On a random note, why couldn't I get cards like these the *THREE* times we played?! This is a duel I had just a little while after playing you. I think my deck was trolling me. 

[YOUTUBE]xJSaT7-d6zQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 15, 2013)

:3

:3

:3


----------



## Darc (Jul 15, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> So i was wrong. Elemental Dragons ended up winning Nationals.



Patrick Hoban is one of the best minds the game has ever seen, glad it was an actual "pro" and not some random on a hot streak.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 15, 2013)

Clearly he lost because no maiden

clearly

What do you mean by "luck" based exactly?


And I don't see anyone maining eradicators (assuming you mean virus), is it just me?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 15, 2013)

Qinglong said:


> Clearly he lost because no maiden
> 
> clearly
> 
> ...



Wait who lost?

Exodia deck is luck. If the person doesn't draw the right combo, he or she will lose to a competent player.

By maining I mean siding. Exodia won't get anywhere with all the Prophecy hate.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 15, 2013)

Joking about the prophecy deck losing



Linkofone said:


> By maining I mean siding. Exodia won't get anywhere with all the Prophecy hate.



Okay, got it


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 15, 2013)

Qinglong said:


> Joking about the prophecy deck losing
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, got it



:/

Now common Eradicators has gone up a whole dollar.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

Darc said:


> Patrick Hoban is one of the best minds the game has ever seen, glad it was an actual "pro" and not some random on a hot streak.



Yes, totally agree.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

Not going to postpone the first round any longer, anyone who was DQ'd has a second chance in losers bracket, hopefully this round they will be able to make more time.

I'll be sending a pm to everyone, make sure to contact your opponent, 2nd round ends next Tuesdays at the latest. The 48 hour rule is still in effect.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

I'll try to message Storm. We're still on our match. :3


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

The round has ended I'm afraid, I'm not postponing any more


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

Dang ... we only had 1 game ... I won that game ... but it doesn't matter ...


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 16, 2013)

I've got time for this round.

All will tremble before the might of my kuriboh deck.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I've got time for this round.
> 
> All will tremble before the might of my kuriboh deck.



Totally want to watch it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 16, 2013)

(In all seriousness, I'm not running with kuribohs, that's just going to be the name of the deck. )


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok lost 3 times in a row now to elemental dragons + big eye + mecha combo


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

Anyone feel like dueling real quick?


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 16, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Anyone feel like dueling real quick?



I will in a minute. Building my first deck in well over a decade. Gonna need to test it out. :33


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

Alright, I won't use my serious deck, whats your name on DN name?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 16, 2013)

I am up for it,  I am not getting any good draws atm.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 16, 2013)

MintyM

Don't hold back.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

I'll due you till Patch gets done, I'm not going to be using any of the top tier decks if thats what you mean.

edit: I'll guess I'll duel patch then you Mei.
edit: I guess not.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> (In all seriousness, I'm not running with kuribohs, that's just going to be the name of the deck. )



I was saying it in a serious tone ... I want to watch the duel. Because Kuriboh OTK is the bomb.



Mei Lin said:


> Ok lost 3 times in a row now to elemental dragons + big eye + mecha combo



Its ok ... they won Nationals ... probably gonna win worlds.



Xiammes said:


> Anyone feel like dueling real quick?



In a later?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 16, 2013)

Yay I won a duel in 6 losing streaks through surrender because of lagging..


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok, so AS came back, but still dq'd. So what do you wanna do, Link? You wanna go again or just count our last game as your win?

I wont be on for a few hours, I have to go to orientation at the college, but I'll be on pretty much all day after that. So, let me know.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

Ehh its up to you I guess?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 16, 2013)

Man, looks like I totally missed the first round. Oh well, Santi, I'm coming after you wherever you are


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 16, 2013)

That was fun. :33

May need to play a rematch with Xia sometime before I do anything tournament related. Got a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

Damn it looked like I missed the duel.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 16, 2013)

Shade and I it would seem.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 16, 2013)

Xiammes and I just finished going 4 rounds. Fun games.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> That was fun. :33
> 
> May need to play a rematch with Xia sometime before I do anything tournament related. Got a lot of catching up to do.



Second match was surprising close, no one likes dead draws.



> Xiammes and I just finished going 4 rounds. Fun games.



Came down to the wire that one round, it always seemed like you had a answer for each of my plays.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 16, 2013)

Gotta believe in the heart of the cards.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

I believe in the power of Zexal, allow me to draw cards that aren't in my deck.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

Certain times people, including me, take this game too seriously. I was playing against Dragon Rulers, I was winning with my usual deck and he rage quitted.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't rage quit on Yugioh unless I am really tired and don't feel like going through the play.

I rage quit all the time when I play pokemon battles, namely when repeated hax occurs that supposed to be rare.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 16, 2013)

I rage quit when I know I have no answers and I don't want to wait for them to finish. So, classic rage-quit


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 16, 2013)

I rage quit if I fucked up really bad

like starting a match with no extra deck

or completely flubbing a combo, then I feel like there's no point dragging out the match

EDIT: Also I probably won't be available day after.


----------



## Santí (Jul 16, 2013)

Azure Flame Fright said:


> Man, looks like I totally missed the first round. Oh well, Santi, I'm coming after you wherever you are



Incorrect. It is I who am coming after you.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 16, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Ehh its up to you I guess?


Don't leave it up to me, I _*hate *__*in scary demon voice*_ making judgment calls like that. Especially when I have ad stake in the out come. Please don't make me choose!


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Incorrect. It is I who am coming after you.



Oh snap. :3



Sloth said:


> Don't leave it up to me, I _*hate*_ making judgment calls like that. Espeicaly when I have a stake in the out come. Please don't make me choose!



Lol. I mean do you feel like playing me again?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 16, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Oh snap. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I mean do you feel like playing me again?


DN's being kinda laggy. If that's cool with you, it's cool with me.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

I mean ... I'm up for anything ... However, once in a blue moon when I play against decks like yours ... I will rage because of 1 card ... Mainly because that one card is an OTK card.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 16, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I mean ... I'm up for anything ... However, once in a blue moon when I play against decks like yours ... I will rage because of 1 card ... Mainly because that one card is an OTK card.


OTK in DW? I'm a little ehhh.....stoned, yeah that's the word. So that might have something to do with it, but I have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

Sloth said:


> OTK in DW? I'm a little ehhh.....stoned, yeah that's the word. So that might have something to do with it, but I have no idea what your talking about.



You don't know?!

Card Destruction allows Dark Worlds to OTK. I don't feel like writing a article on Card Destruction.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 16, 2013)

I just build a dark virus deck, I just used dragged to grave.. he has gadgets and auto surrender :33.
than lost 2 turns to some fish deck


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

Fish > Virus


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

Banish Fish/Sharks or Superancient Deepsea King Coelacanth?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 16, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> You don't know?!
> 
> Card Destruction allows Dark Worlds to OTK. I don't feel like writing a article on Card Destruction.


That's a pretty fucking situational OTK. I usually call those blessing from Slyfer the Executive Producer and Mega Ultra Chicken.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

I'll make the decision for you Sloth and Link, duel with Kaiba generation 1 starter decks and if Sloth wins he gets a proper rematch


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 16, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Banish Fish/Sharks or Superancient Deepsea King Coelacanth?



SCDC only drew 1 tour guide on my turn and 5 magic which help me discard when I got nothing to discard


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 16, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I'll make the decision for you Sloth and Link, duel with Kaiba generation 1 starter decks and if Sloth wins he gets a proper rematch


I would totally do this, like a fucking boss! 

No, lets just have the duel. I will start a match with the password narutoforums.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

My word is the law


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 16, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> My word is the law



We couldn't do that even if we wanted to. Unlimited matches are random. Several of the cards in Kaiba's deck are banned.

EDIT
I actually have a Kaiba movie deck I built using a deck list that came out with the movie. It's pure garbage.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

No they are not, I have the deck built and none of them are even limited.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 16, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> No they are not, I have the deck built and none of them are even limited.



I totally thought sangan and witch of the black forest was in their.

Dude, do you seriously want me to duel with a Kaiba deck?


*CAUSE I"LL FUCKING DO IT!*


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

Do it, I have been thinking the next tournament will be with generation 1 starter decks.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

Well I'm back and it looks like Kaiba Structure Deck ... wait what?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

Its Links worst fear, he gets walled by La Jins all day.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

There was nothing I could do to the mighty genie!


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 16, 2013)

Reminds me of my first started deck back in 2002, yes let's do one. I want to play Dark Magician :bigcry


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

Who needs special effects.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Reminds me of my first started deck back in 2002, yes let's do one. I want to play Dark Magician :bigcry



That will defiantly be the next tournament if everyone else agrees, I imagine everyone using a Pegasus deck though.

My first starter deck was the Joey one, I got 3 of them for my birthday it was both awesome and disappointing at the same time.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Reminds me of my first started deck back in 2002, yes let's do one. I want to play Dark Magician :bigcry



The good old days.



Xiammes said:


> Who needs special effects.



Actually my worst fear is if Konami allows MST to negate Heavy Storm.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 16, 2013)

I used Deepsea King before dismantling it like... whatever banlist before fishborg got banned

and with the new build in ocg, it's staying that way


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Actually my worst fear is if Konami allows MST to negate Heavy Storm.



MST should negate


Somewhat relevant


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 16, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> That will defiantly be the next tournament if everyone else agrees, I imagine everyone using a Pegasus deck though.
> 
> My first starter deck was the Joey one, I got 3 of them for my birthday it was both awesome and disappointing at the same time.


My uncle bought me the original Kabi and Yugi starter decks while I while I was visiting. "twas awesome.

Anywho, Kaibo duel yes or no? I just spent like forever putting that deck together. So many different cards.



Xiammes said:


> MST should negate



 What!?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

Sloth said:


> My uncle bought me the original Kabi and Yugi starter decks while I while I was visiting. "twas awesome.
> 
> Anywho, Kaibo duel yes or no? I just spent like forever putting that deck together. So many different cards.



Yes Kaibo duel.

I had the original Yugi after awhile and I got Kaiba for christmass, but the Blue Eyes didn't last long before it got stolen from me. All the money that was wasted on children card games when I was a child and I could never build a decent deck.



Sloth said:


> What!?



To troll players, imagine the world where MST could suddenly negate.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

@Xiammes:

Where do you keep finding those pics?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 16, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Yes Kaibo duel.
> 
> I had the original Yugi after awhile and I got Kaiba for christmass, but the Blue Eyes didn't last long before it got stolen from me. All the money that was wasted on children card games when I was a child and I could never build a decent deck.


Very well. I shall star the duel. Link, you'll know when you see it. Password narutoforums.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> @Xiammes:
> 
> Where do you keep finding those pics?



Occasionally they are posted on dueling network general's on /vg/, I wish I had this entire guys collection.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

OK I will enjoy watching two Kaibas fihgting.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 16, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> OK I will enjoy watching two Kaibas fihgting.


What do you mean by watching? You're one of the Kaiba's.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

Wait ... I don't have a Kaiba deck.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2013)

I think that's your cue to build one.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 16, 2013)

I just build one for lulz, anyone up for  a match?

Just play it against a fairy deck, dealth 1500lp damage with just deserts and destroyed 2 monster with my Sword Stalker 
Starter deck


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I think that's your cue to build one.





Mei Lin said:


> I just build one for lulz, anyone up for  a match?
> 
> Just play it against a fairy deck, dealth 1500lp damage with just deserts and destroyed 2 monster with my Sword Stalker
> Starter deck



Sounds liek pure skeelz dueling. I'm interested.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

Also I got the win after like 30 minutes of playing. Too much rulings ...


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 17, 2013)

Welp Link you win the round then.

I beat Destroyer 2-0, fun games. It looks like its me and you Link.



Sloth, to get ahold of Red Hero, talk to someone like Nightbringer.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 17, 2013)

Eh, i'm not too worried about being the best of the worst. If Red happens to show up, cool. If not, oh well.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 17, 2013)

I missed something like this?

ck


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 17, 2013)

TehChron said:


> I missed something like this?
> 
> ck



Yes, yes you did. 

Also, your name is awesome


----------



## TehChron (Jul 17, 2013)

Its unrelated, but thanks


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 17, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Its unrelated, but thanks



My bad. Still a cool name.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 17, 2013)

Sloth said:


> Eh, i'm not too worried about being the best of the worst. If Red happens to show up, cool. If not, oh well.



Doesn't matter, we can't let Red Hero get cocky. Also you still have a chance to win the tournament.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm sure Santi and I will get to our games tomorrow.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 17, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Doesn't matter, we can't let Red Hero get cocky. Also you still have a chance to win the tournament.


How


----------



## Santí (Jul 17, 2013)

If there's a will, there's a way, young Sloth.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 17, 2013)

Sant? said:


> If there's a will, there's a way, young Sloth.



Rofl, I'm older than you. Unless you _LIED_ when you signed up for NF. You wouldn't do something like that, would you?


----------



## Santí (Jul 17, 2013)

Sloth said:


> Rofl, I'm older than you. Unless you _LIED_ when you signed up for NF. You wouldn't do something like that, would you?



​


----------



## TehChron (Jul 17, 2013)

Im actually not too bad, at Regional level myself, despite being about a year out of practice


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 17, 2013)

Who is Suigetsu?


----------



## Santí (Jul 17, 2013)

Qinglong said:


> Who is Suigetsu?


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks, was wondering if it was someone not on NF


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 17, 2013)

I wish Noble Knights were top tier :~


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 17, 2013)

Holy crap 17 pages ... I forgot to count pages.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 17, 2013)

Godly Santi is going to win this :33


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 17, 2013)

Sloth said:


> How



Win the losers tournament and you are at the grand finals.



> Thanks, was wondering if it was someone not on NF



The only person not on NF is Red Hero and that's because he is currently banned.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 17, 2013)

I have proper internet again. I'll be able to duel tomorrow.

EDIT:

Could somebody host the tournament progress thing on something else (not imgur), please? Imageshack is blocked in China, I think.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 17, 2013)

Ehh I only use imageshack, I might be able to use another website but it can't have captcha and doesn't require memebership.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 17, 2013)

Tell me if it works:


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 17, 2013)

ultraimg.com

Not blocked in China, doesn't require sign-ups or captcha. :33

Edit: Main site seems to temporarily be down. This happens now and again, but the images uploaded there still stay up.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 17, 2013)

Duelingnetwork occasionally does that. Scheduled maintenance are a pain, but is good.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 17, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Godly Santi is going to win this :33



Not if I have anything to say about it


----------



## Santí (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm heading out to the cinema in a few, so we can either do this "right-fucking-now" or when I get back


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 17, 2013)

Let's go "right-fucking-now" 

You're going down


----------



## Santí (Jul 17, 2013)

The match has begun, we are currently in round 2. Come see, if you like.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 17, 2013)

Not sure if saved by the bell, or was about to wreck Santi.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 17, 2013)

So who won?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 17, 2013)

Santi had to leave, I lost game 1 though.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 17, 2013)

Alrighty then.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 17, 2013)

I vm'd Nightbringer. Says it could take him a day or two to get a hold of Red Hero. 

So I'm going to continue to train for our match with ygopro. Which, by the way, we should have tournaments on. Not all of them. I know a lot of people prefer manual, but every once in a while.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 17, 2013)

Ygopro name is same as DN one


----------



## Santí (Jul 17, 2013)

Alright, I'm back. I can finish the match now.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 17, 2013)

Currently experiencing technical difficulties, might need a slight extenstion


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 17, 2013)

Sloth said:


> I vm'd Nightbringer. Says it could take him a day or two to get a hold of Red Hero.
> 
> So I'm going to continue to train for our match with ygopro. Which, by the way, we should have tournaments on. Not all of them. I know a lot of people prefer manual, but every once in a while.



I'm not going to stop people from using dev pro or anything else, just know that if your opponent wants to dueling network, you have to use it.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 17, 2013)

am i too late to join


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 17, 2013)

Its a bit too late.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 18, 2013)

Is Dartg on?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 18, 2013)

Would like to see some y'all's duels. :3


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 18, 2013)

That was an awesome match y'all.


----------



## Santí (Jul 18, 2013)

I have successfully conquered my opponent 2-1. It was a battle worthy to be eternally etched into stone.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 18, 2013)

I guess I better update my DN decks for the current format


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 18, 2013)

Azure Flame Fright said:


> Not if I have anything to say about it



Holy shit it's AFK. It's been a while.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 18, 2013)

Who is my opponent this round?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 18, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Who is my opponent this round?


Patch, but I don't think he/she will be showing. Said something about not having time for the tourny after all.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 18, 2013)

Othinus said:


> Holy shit it's AFK. It's been a while.



Hey how's it been? We ought to catch up.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 18, 2013)

Sloth said:


> Patch, but I don't think he/she will be showing. Said something about not having time for the tourny after all.



Wonderful 

Anyways bracket update.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 18, 2013)

Santi like I said he will bring judgement to his foes. Who's next to face more punishment 3


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 18, 2013)

My eyes when I'm about to win.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 18, 2013)

Azure Flame Fright said:


> Hey how's it been? We ought to catch up.



Seriously. 

I mean I haven't seen you around since like 2011.

Seeing as how this is the Yugioh thread, Maybe catch up in a round of yugioh? My name on DN is still ~Greed~.

Just send me a PM or something when your free.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 18, 2013)

I should maybe not toy around so much when I think I'm about to win


----------



## Delicious (Jul 18, 2013)

I;m Snookies on DN if u guys wanna play


----------



## TehChron (Jul 18, 2013)

ChronYubel here


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 18, 2013)

Pretty sure your opponent grabbed a Gyokkou when he couldn't just now but not too sure


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 18, 2013)

Okay he definitely can't summon bear from Spirit.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol ... people need to RTFC....


----------



## TehChron (Jul 18, 2013)

DN is a hotbed for the autistic.

No two ways about it


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 18, 2013)

True ...

But I don't particularly like Devpro/Yugipro ... 

Besides I feel like I learn more by playing on DN.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 18, 2013)

Also only 2 month until the september banlist ... I hope to God the current meta will end.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 18, 2013)

Dueling Network > automatic shit


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 18, 2013)

I agree, I also don't like how they give you time limits on devpro.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 18, 2013)

Haven't seen Dartg yet.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 18, 2013)

They only bad part I find is the time limit

Which helps me when I play my friend's prophecy deck, so I don't complain then


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 18, 2013)

Prophecy Eledrags and OTK Gishki are like, the only decks it should take you that long to finish a turn with.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 19, 2013)

Dartg and I have dueled.. 2-0 to me.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 19, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Dueling Network > automatic shit


I defy you to name three ways DN is actually better than automatic dueling systems. Not having to deal with people who's IQ is lower than their deck count automaticly makes it superior in my book.

Here, you can even have a freebie. Just fill in the blanks. 

No instal required
_______________
_______________



Linkofone said:


> I agree, I also don't like how they give you time limits on devpro.


You can turn that off.



Othinus said:


> My name on DN is still ~Greed~.


Brother!? 

JK. It is nice to see another mortal sin around, though.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 19, 2013)

DMU > DN in anything but finding an opponent

Ignoring install and all that


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 19, 2013)

Sloth said:


> I defy you to name three ways DN is actually better than automatic dueling systems. Not having to deal with people who's IQ is lower than their deck count automaticly makes it superior in my book.
> 
> Here, you can even have a freebie. Just fill in the blanks.
> 
> ...



1)Manuel dueling > Automatic dueling - this is just a fact of life
2)You learn more with Manuel dueling - assuming you are not playing with retards
3)It doesn't hold your hand, forcing you to actually think, like you would in IRL dueling


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 19, 2013)

What hand holding?

People who suck are going to keep sucking regardless of auto or manual


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 19, 2013)

Still doesn't change the fact you are a pleb for automatic dueling.

The hand holding is from the automatic nature, if I could manually shuffle my cards on Dueling network I would.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 19, 2013)

As if I've never used either method.

The real advantage is the ease of finding an opponent, which is the main reason I stopped using DMU. DN isn't superiour otherwise.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 19, 2013)

What ever you say.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 19, 2013)

The worst part is the utter ease someone can copy your deck. Even then if they don't know how to run it chances are they're still getting stomped. I had that happen and destroyed the person who did it.

Even now I pretty much only use it for testing a new deck idea.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 19, 2013)

I guess its like a habit now, but I randomly hand shuffle for some reason ... sometimes even when I don't have cards ...


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 19, 2013)

In regards to the tournament, trying to find Suigetsu again tonight, yesterday was once again a no go


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 19, 2013)

Changed deck

and won in one turn summoned 7200k+3800 k in one turn.  Need to make more adjustments..


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 19, 2013)

Qinglong said:


> In regards to the tournament, trying to find Suigetsu again tonight, yesterday was once again a no go



Tell me if you can't find him tonight, I'll dq him.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 19, 2013)

Do what y'all have to do ... Btw what do y'all think 80 dollars for 2 Secret 1st ed Spanish Tour Guides?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 19, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> 1)Manuel dueling > Automatic dueling - this is just a fact of life
> 2)You learn more with Manuel dueling - assuming you are not playing with retards
> 3)It doesn't hold your hand, forcing you to actually think, like you would in IRL dueling


The only real hand hodling part is when it constantly asks you if you want to chain. Which I kind of like, because it keeps asshole from trying rush through plays. I've seen it happen. 

I don't learn anymore from manual dueling than auto dueling. Not the games fault if you can't keep up with what's going on.

Auto-dueling > Manual dueling - this is just a fact of life


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 19, 2013)

I really disagree ... manuel dueling is serious if you want to play this game in real life. You got to know when to chain things. Its all nice and cool that the system ask you if you want to chain, but it won't do that in real life for you. The game won't slow down and ask if you want to respond. If you miss timing to activate an effect, its gg.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 19, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I really disagree ... manuel dueling is serious if you want to play this game in real life. You got to know when to chain things. Its all nice and cool that the system ask you if you want to chain, but it won't do that in real life for you. The game won't slow down and ask if you want to respond. If you miss timing to activate an effect, its gg.


That's cool and all, if you aren't playing rule sharks and assholes. Which accounts for about 90% of the denizens of DN. 

_Technically_, if you can summon a monster, and say battle phase, faster than your opponent can flip a card, you slip right passed that BTH. Sure, it's rule sharking, and it's illegal, but prove that's how it happened.

Auto dueling removes all the bullshit, and all the idiots. It removes everything that can ruin a good duel, and just leaves good wholesome dueling.

EDIT
This kind of rule sharking obviously isn't going to happen as much in higher level tournaments, where they have judges at every game. But that isn't the case with DN.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 19, 2013)

Sloth said:


> *That's cool and all, if you aren't playing rule sharks and assholes. Which accounts for about 90% of the denizens of DN.*
> 
> _Technically_, if you can summon a monster, and say battle phase, faster than your opponent can flip a card, you slip right passed that BTH. Sure, it's rule sharking, and it's illegal, but prove that's how it happened.
> 
> ...



I have to deal with that on a daily basis. 

I don't think thats rule sharking, thats more like plain cheating. You need to force them to take it back or else they can get a game loss. Rule Sharking is more like ... "hey, you got a dent on your card sleve, that must mean its marked! JUDGE!" at a YCS or Regionals.

For me Auto dueling takes away the realism of a game. That's just my opinion. Also if my opponent forgets to chain a veiler on my Rabbit when it is summoned, that's their fault when ask for a response ... that sucks for them. 

Besides ... on DN I mostly play people I know ... so there's no risk of cheating involved.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Ignore the broken English, defeated Suigetsu just now 2-0.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 19, 2013)

I lost cause I refused to use imba broken spellbooks 
But GG  none the less 

The bad thing is that it kept disconnecting, srsly DN needs to fix that. Or just move to that other program "I forgot its name" that has a better system.

Oh Yeah, and his spanish must be improved too.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 19, 2013)

for hoplomus effect to activate he needs to be alive right


----------



## Delicious (Jul 19, 2013)

i destroyed this guy's hoplomus and he summons murmillo after
i tell him hoplomus needs to be alive for it's effect to resolve and even link him the rulings
and he doesnt do anything


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 19, 2013)

all GBs have to survive until the end of the battle phase


----------



## Delicious (Jul 19, 2013)

i quit the match 

i aint got time for this shit


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm at my work computer so I can't update the bracket till the morning.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 20, 2013)

xiammes can you post who I'm dueling next in the first page when you edit it. .I can't read the image. It is too small for my computer's screen resolution.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2013)

You are playing Qinglong for semi's.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 20, 2013)

Going to duel my opponent today.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 20, 2013)

Doesn't look like RH will be showing up. So, my next opponent is either Santi or TheDestroyer. Who ever wins that match should pm me so I can smite them quickly.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2013)

I'll ask Nightbringer if he got ahold of RH.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 20, 2013)

You don't find RH, RH finds you.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2013)

Bracket update


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok Xiam, I'll be ready when you are.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 21, 2013)

Currently at work, can duel anytime later this week.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 21, 2013)

K, its up to you.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 21, 2013)

Also, just a heads up. Next format is going to be a Fire Fist and Constellar format ... so take advantage of this format to get ready for the next one.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 21, 2013)

Next format should put ultimate offering to unlimited.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 21, 2013)

^ Put rescue cat at one. 

That's all Madolches need.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 21, 2013)

Also they need to make Ulitmate offering a Madolche based card.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 21, 2013)

We can have unlimited Palooza, :3


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 21, 2013)

Still not really feeling constellar (the otk anyway), needs to be adjusted - or I just need to see what the new banlist is early...

Firefist are almost good to go, only really missing chicken/rooster. I really don't like the rescue/gladfist build.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 21, 2013)

I wasn't aware the constellar had an otk. I always play control with them.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 21, 2013)

They have 2 I know of - Machu Mech and Stoic Challenge

both rely on the opponent's monster though


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 21, 2013)

Qing Duel me around Wednesday - friday if possible.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 21, 2013)

Fine by me


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 21, 2013)

Have we decided on the next tournament yet?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 21, 2013)

My opponent has decided to forfeit.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 21, 2013)

Constellars make great first turn plays and can add advantage with Sombres. Plus they have the ability to use Bear. They're like tier 1.5 currently. And will only get better.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 21, 2013)

Got a more recent build focusing on control from friend, will have to test it later.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 21, 2013)

Next month, Judgment of Light will come out. Be expecting to play against Bujins/War Gods (Control Deck) and Umbrails.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 21, 2013)

Wargods? Back to Mind Crush


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 21, 2013)

Also Macro Cosmos. :3


----------



## Ftg07 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Hopefully this isn't to late but I would like to join DN:Johnodd ill make another one with my current username(I would right now but the site ain't working.)*


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 21, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Have we decided on the next tournament yet?



I'm thinking first generation starter decks, Kaiba/Yugi/Joey/Pegusus but you can fill your extra with what ever you want.



> Hopefully this isn't to late but I would like to join DN:Johnodd ill make another one with my current username(I would right now but the site ain't working.)



Its a bit too late.



> My opponent has decided to forfeit.



Alright

Anyways Bracket update, DQ'd RH, not waiting any longer for someone to be able to get ahold of him. I gave him ample time to find someone to proxy through.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jul 21, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I'm thinking first generation starter decks, Kaiba/Yugi/Joey/Pegusus but you can fill your extra with what ever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*When will the next tourney start?*


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 21, 2013)

Maybe a month or two, depends on how active this thread will be in the mean time.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 21, 2013)

I will make this thread active...


----------



## Delicious (Jul 21, 2013)

count me in for the next one


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 22, 2013)

welp I lost 2-0 the first game, second match was 2-1, let this be a lesson to everyone, leave luck to heaven, otherwise you will get 2 dead first turn hands.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 22, 2013)

DQing my way to the top, hell ya! Or is it the bottom?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 22, 2013)

To the top, winner of the losers bracket fights the winner of the winners bracket.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 22, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> To the top, winner of the losers bracket fights the winner of the winners bracket.


I still have to be the winner of all the losers to be the a real winner. So, I have to hit the bottom before I can climb back up to the top. 

Deep shit, man. 



Linkofone said:


> Also Macro Cosmos. :3


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 22, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> welp I lost 2-0 the first game, second match was 2-1, let this be a lesson to everyone, leave luck to heaven, otherwise you will get 2 dead first turn hands.



To be fair, the last game of the second round was very intense.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jul 22, 2013)

VM me if you want to play a match or 2.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 22, 2013)

I feel like I need to main debunks just to get rid of Veilers and Maxx "c"s


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 22, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> To be fair, the last game of the second round was very intense.



The first game was also intense, but if I had played a bit more carefully and actually played against Evilswarms it might have been my game. Still GGs.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 22, 2013)

GG brah. Madolche Mirror Matches confuses the hell out of me ... speaking of which I need to go and check on a few rulings ...


----------



## KidTony (Jul 22, 2013)

when are we gonna have a DEV tournie? =)


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 22, 2013)

KidTony said:


> when are we gonna have a DEV tournie? =)


You can use dev/ygo pro any tournament if it's ok with your opponent. However, dn always wins in case of a stalemate. I prefer ygopro myself.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jul 22, 2013)

We should have a tag tourney on Devpro.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 22, 2013)

So tired of this format ... hope next format is a bit slower ... The rise of Fire Fists, Bujins, Lights, and Synchros.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 22, 2013)

u think evilswarms are gonna get hit?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 22, 2013)

Ophion might get limited to one, but that might be it. Nothing else makes the deck extremely broken.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 22, 2013)

Can't complete the protection combo for it without Key Beetle


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 22, 2013)

I agree ... but most of the time your opponent is locked because you'll have Ophion with 3 backrows and infestation.

Anyways ... Here are my blog predictions for the ban-list in 2 months.

 - Non-meta

 - Meta

If Tour Guide comes back to 3 that would make me the happiest person in the world.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 22, 2013)

Konami announced that Wolfbark and Fire Fist - Rooster are coming out as OCG imports. This along with Fire King Avatar Yaksha will give Fire decks a major advantage in the next format. 







Good news is that the next format might slow down after dragons and prophecies get hit.

Also apparently Konami love Noble Knights.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 22, 2013)

I can't wait till the day the Noble Nights dominate the rest.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol, the day the TCG exclusive dominates OCG. I wonder ...

**


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 22, 2013)

Just needs some searchers to speed them up and it can be a strong deck.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 22, 2013)

I've only seen Gawain used, and in E-heroes, and the trap card


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 22, 2013)

Noble Knights themselves are pretty good. Lights, supported by Honest. Warriors supported by all the Equip Spells and Rota. Have Normal Monsters so also supported by Rabbits. Can mix with Chaos so they can summon BLS and Sorcerer.

Like what Xiammes said, if they had 1 more search card the deck will be able to be at least Tier 2.5


----------



## TehChron (Jul 23, 2013)

Im looking forward to the next tourney, myself


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 23, 2013)

I really wonder what the next format is going to bring. Would it really be slower than this format?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 23, 2013)

Man, I'm gonna have to stay out of this thread for a while. Everytime I come in here, links in here out nerding the shit out of me. It hurts my pride.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 23, 2013)

Sloth said:


> Man, I'm gonna have to stay out of this thread for a while. Everytime I come in here, links in here out nerding the shit out of me. It hurts my pride.



I can't help it sometimes. I'm just so excited about this children's card game.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 23, 2013)

Sloth said:


> Man, I'm gonna have to stay out of this thread for a while. Everytime I come in here, links in here out nerding the shit out of me. It hurts my pride.



I take that as a forfeit 

Anyways everyone is looking forward to the next tournament without asking if they like the idea. 1st generation starter decks(Kaiba/Yugi/Joey/Pegusus) and you can use what ever extra deck you want.

Anyways third round started today, I can't be bothered to keep track of anyone's who's duel beyond the last round so I am just going to message everyone who has a match.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 23, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I take that as a forfeit


.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh the joy of playing a cardgame.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 24, 2013)

Start this tournament soon :33


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 24, 2013)

Your going to have to wait for the first one to end.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 24, 2013)

We could always run duel tournaments.

You see what I did there?


----------



## Darc (Jul 24, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I really wonder what the next format is going to bring. Would it really be slower than this format?



Most likely, just for the fact they wanna push the new decks coming out which they can't do if all the current decks are still too powerful. Don't expect Dragons n Spellbooks to be nuked tho cause they still got tins coming out at the end of the year that they wanna sell too.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 24, 2013)

hmm ... I mean the banlist won't kill the deck, it would obviously slow them down quite a bit. I see Super Rejuv getting hit as well as Spellbook of Judgment, maybe even the little Dragons. Also I see them either banning Big Eye or just limiting it. That would slow them down a lot.


----------



## Darc (Jul 24, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> hmm ... I mean the banlist won't kill the deck, it would obviously slow them down quite a bit. I see Super Rejuv getting hit as well as Spellbook of Judgment, maybe even the little Dragons. Also I see them either banning Big Eye or just limiting it. That would slow them down a lot.



Magician and Secrets are more of a problem then Judgment day, its way too broken to be able to search any book so consistently lol, Judgement should go down to two at least tho if they put the others to 1 but that's probably expecting too much. Rejuv n Gold Sarc to 1 would work, don't see Big Eye really getting touched cause its likely gonna be reprinted(they want that money $$$$). Nice to have someone to discuss Yugioh with, I've been here for 4 years and hardly no anyone who plays competitively.

Got a deck choice for the next format?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 24, 2013)

Darc said:


> Magician and Secrets are more of a problem then Judgment day, its way too broken to be able to search any book so consistently lol, Judgement should go down to two at least tho if they put the others to 1 but that's probably expecting too much. Rejuv n Gold Sarc to 1 would work, don't see Big Eye really getting touched cause its likely gonna be reprinted(they want that money $$$$). *Nice to have someone to discuss Yugioh with, I've been here for 4 years and hardly no anyone who plays competitively*.
> 
> Got a deck choice for the next format?



Same. I also agree that having more than 1 searcher card in deck is just too much. 

I'm hoping next format will be a little slower so I can trying either rebuild Constellars or Evilswarms. 

You?


----------



## Santí (Jul 24, 2013)

So my opponent is TheDestroyer, right?

I'll duel tomorrow, way too tired as of today and have other things to do.


----------



## Darc (Jul 25, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Same. I also agree that having more than 1 searcher card in deck is just too much.
> 
> I'm hoping next format will be a little slower so I can trying either rebuild Constellars or Evilswarms.
> 
> You?



Picked up the Constellar stuff about 2 weeks ago since I wanna try it for next format, seems fun but really I wanna keep playing Spellbooks, I just want the Herp Derp factor of it to be gone, liked it better when it was a grind deck b4 Judgement Day.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jul 25, 2013)

Santi beat me 2-1, but fun duels


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2013)

Destroyer OTK'd the shit out of me first round. The only reason why I won the last two rounds was because of Shadow-Imprisoning Mirror.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 25, 2013)

Who do I have to kill this round?


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jul 25, 2013)

I probably should have sided DNA transplant vs Santi.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 25, 2013)

Darc said:


> Picked up the Constellar stuff about 2 weeks ago since I wanna try it for next format, seems fun but really I wanna keep playing Spellbooks, I just want the Herp Derp factor of it to be gone, liked it better when it was a grind deck b4 Judgement Day.



Are you going to try the Maiden version of the deck with Blue-Eyes?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 25, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Destroyer OTK'd the shit out of me first round. The only reason why I won the last two rounds was because of Shadow-Imprisoning Mirror.



Alrighty then.



Atlantic Storm said:


> Who do I have to kill this round?



Nightbringer, he hasn't got ahold of you yet?

Bracket update


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 25, 2013)

Hooray for bracket updates.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 25, 2013)

Shade if you can't make it friday VM me to resched

I'll be on roughly 6 EST-11 EST


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 26, 2013)

Er  Duel today or tomorrow whenever. should be good.. :


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 26, 2013)

This place needs to be more lively indeed.


----------



## Darc (Jul 26, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Are you going to try the Maiden version of the deck with Blue-Eyes?



I think so, I've seen it topping over in Japan so I'm interested in getting the starter deck and trying it out, I think its getting released this year.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 26, 2013)

Darc said:


> I think so, I've seen it topping over in Japan so I'm interested in getting the starter deck and trying it out, I think its getting released this year.



Cool, the structure deck comes out I think in September for TCG. I'm looking forward to it also. So many ideas. 

Doesn't come with common Maxx C though ... I'm a little saddened.


----------



## Darc (Jul 26, 2013)

September? Niceeeeee

And good, don't want my copies of Maxx "C" to go down in value anymore then they already have


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 26, 2013)

Lol secret Maxx "C" for sale, 20 dollars each. 

Yeah September 12-13 I think, other than Maxx "C" we got everything.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 26, 2013)

Took a 0-2 loss just now


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 26, 2013)

I can't believe I keep missing these duels.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 26, 2013)

Welp I'm at work, will update Bracket in the morning.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 26, 2013)

Who am I dueling, next?  I can't read the image


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 26, 2013)

You should be dueling Linkofone for winners finals.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 27, 2013)

Well Shade, may I wish you luck and hope that we'll have fun with this game.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 27, 2013)

Almost felt bad, almost. I can duel today. Sad that I cant participate in this more 



And another one bites the dust. Stupid dragon players.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 27, 2013)

People shouldn't run Puddingcess unless they're skilled at the deck.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 27, 2013)

Puddingcess can be great, especially with hootcakes but it isn't the best card to always pull out.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 27, 2013)

Darc plays yugioh? you learn something new every day 

wish i knew about this beforehand so i could have joined 

i used to have 1 puddingcess in my build (this was back when i ran at least 1 of all the madolche sans choux), but i dropped it soon after.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 27, 2013)

Alex Thomas ran 1 puddingcess his his build at nationals and he got top 24. But he was just either really good or very lucky.


----------



## Negrito (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey, would you guys rate/help me improve my deck?


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Monters*
1x Plaguespreader Zombie
1x Paint Painter
2x Endless Decay
3x Piramid Turtle
2x Goblin Zombie
1x Blackwing-Gale The whirlwind
1x Mezuki
1x Dark Armed Dragon
1x Shutendoji
1x Il Blud
1x Spirit Reaper
3x Zombie Master
2x Beast of the Pharaoh
1x Kasha

*Spells*
1x Foolish Burial
1x Burial From a Different Dimension
1x Call of the Mummy
2x Creature Swap
1x Heavy Storm
1x Pod of Avarice
2x Mystical Space Typhoon
2x Book of LIfe
1x Terraforming
2x Zombie World


Traps
1x Torrential Tribute
1x Waboku
1x Solemn Judgement
1x Call of the Haunted
1x Bottomless Traphole

*Extra Deck*

1x Phonton Papilloperative
1x Maestroke the Symphony Djinn
1x Gem-Knight Pearl
1x Steelswarm Roach
2x Number 39: Utopia
1x Revived King Ha Des
1x Archfiend Zombie-Skull
1x Doomkaiser Dragon
1x Flamvell Uruquizas
1x Blackwing Armor Master
1x Dark End Dragon​



I am open to opinions and criticism. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 27, 2013)

So basically it is a Synchro Zombie Deck?

Keep in mind that these are just my opinions:

I would say,

- *Kasha*

- 1 *Endless Decay* - Reason that I don't depend on this card is because Effect Veiler screws the hell out of it. Next format people are going to still run 2 Veilers main deck and 1 in extra.

- 1 *Waboku* - I feel if you wish for a card that is similar to Waboku, you should try Threatening Roar instead.

+ 1 *Bottomless* - This format requires this card.

+ 1 *Goblin Zombie* - Sangan for Zombies, why would you not run 3?

+ *Monster Reborn* - I know it is Zombies and Zombie Master can revive them, but *extra special summoning is always nice*. Plus certain times you won't be able to get Zombie Master.

If you could find a why to fit in *Zephyros the Elite* in there also that would be nice. Extra summons for XYZ or Synchro engine. A Solemn Warning would also be nice to stop opponent's special summonings.

Other cards you could use:

*Dark Hole*

*Effect Veilers*

*Tour Guide From the Underworld*

Synchros:

*Black Rose Dragon*

*Ally of Justice Catastor*

*Stardust Dragon*

XYZs:

*Leviair the Sea Dragon*

*Wind-Up Zenmaines*

*Gagaga Cowboy*

For extra-deck maybe taking out an Utopia and add a Lavalval Chain to dump more zombies in grave?

Again, just personal opinions.


----------



## Negrito (Jul 27, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> So basically it is a Synchro Zombie Deck?
> 
> I would say
> 
> ...



Yeah, I guess that's the best way to the describe the deck.

- Kasha: I have been thinking about this. I don't actually use it too consistently.

- Endless Decay: Not sure about this one. Having two makes it so that if the first one gets Bottomless'd, Judgment's or Warning'd I have a back up beat stick. On the other hand after dropping my opponent's life point it starts to become dead weight.

- Wobaku: Blah. I just have it in the deck for lack of Mirror Force.

The additions make sense to me. Thanks for your input, will try to do the changes and see how it runs.

Edit: Read your edit. Ok. Makes more sense since I am trying to play more competitively.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 27, 2013)

Negrito said:


> Yeah, I guess that's the best way to the describe the deck.
> 
> - Kasha: I have been thinking about this. I don't actually use it too consistently.
> 
> ...



Haha, sorry I tend to add on to my previous comments as I read through them. 

I guess everything depends on your play-style. If you like Endless at 2, play it at 2. My play-style is more traps/spell back ups than monsters (I'm trying to change though). 

There are so many variants of Zombie decks. :s


----------



## Negrito (Jul 27, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Haha, sorry I tend to add on to my previous comments as I read through them.
> 
> I guess everything depends on your play-style. If you like Endless at 2, play it at 2. My play-style is more traps/spell back ups than monsters (I'm trying to change though).



Lol, Yeah, As I am seeing your input kept on growing.

Well the deck has evolved a lot since I started playing again a few month ago (hadn't played since the middle of 2005 ). I haven't played with the deck with a lot of people, just my friends from work, so I don't have much experience with other types of decks than the ones they use. Your opinion is very helpful and valued.

I am also thinking of going the way of XYZ with three Blue Blooded Onis. So I am very open to changes.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 27, 2013)

Blue Blooded Onis would be nice, but it takes a lot of dedication to make that build. Takes a lot of deckspace


----------



## Negrito (Jul 27, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Blue Blooded Onis would be nice, but it takes a lot of dedication to make that build. Takes a lot of deckspace



I see.

I was thinking of running 2 summoner monk, 3 inferno reckless summon and 2 Armageddon knight for some speed in summoning the Onis.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 27, 2013)

Negrito said:


> I see.
> 
> I was thinking of running 2 summoner monk, 3 inferno reckless summon and 2 Armageddon knight for some speed in summoning the Onis.



Thats a lot of deckspace dedication though. You could always try the build on Duelingnetwork. 

Armageddon Knight is actually a good idea though.


----------



## Negrito (Jul 27, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Thats a lot of deckspace dedication though. You could always try the build on Duelingnetwork.
> 
> Armageddon Knight is actually a good idea though.



I'm trying that site now. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Am I wrong?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 27, 2013)

Lol the guy played Lightning Blade ...


----------



## Negrito (Jul 27, 2013)

Lol true that.

If you're available, want to duel?

I'm just getting the gist of using the site lol.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 27, 2013)

Sure, I am on right now.

Lagging though.


----------



## Negrito (Jul 27, 2013)

DN: Negrito180


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 27, 2013)

It was a good game Negrito.


----------



## Negrito (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes. Thanks for the duel Linkofone.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 27, 2013)

It was an epic duel between Toys and Zombies. 

Almost as weird as the Gimmick Puppet vs Dragunities.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 27, 2013)

Time for everyone's favorite post, bracket update.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2013)

Welp I missed this update by 10 hours.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 28, 2013)

I can't believe anyone would miss these important bracket updates?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh man it was totally worth it to check on these update when hanging out with friends that I havent' seen in like 2 years.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 28, 2013)

Other then the same group of 4 people, I haven't seen any of my friends in 3 years.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2013)

It was like that for me too ... until the friends that I had before decided to come back in droves.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't really care, having a bunch of friends  around is troublesome and time consuming


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2013)

I feel like playing this card game help me established a entirely different friendbase in real life and on the web. Its nice. :3


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 28, 2013)

The IRL friends I hang out with all play Yugioh.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 28, 2013)

That use to be the case. Yu-gi-oh does not seem to be a very popular game in the army....


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2013)

Well you know ... not a lot of games are very popular in the army ... I heard that from several people.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 28, 2013)

Seems like its just card games to me. Stuff like WoW, LoL, Starcraft and just about everything else has its place.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2013)

Thats ... true.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 28, 2013)

Something tells me I'm likely to face Santi again


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2013)

Dat destiny duel.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 28, 2013)

Link lets play on Tuesday onwards.. I lack sleep today(monday). If it's okay.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2013)

Its fine Shade, take your time. 

I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2013)

What do y'all think of this TCG exclusive? Do y'all think it will be game changing?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 28, 2013)

XYZ defusion.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 29, 2013)

Only for your opponent and more like Super Poly. :3


----------



## Delicious (Jul 29, 2013)

bye bye Ophion


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 29, 2013)

That's true, it screws over all XYZs. Give you a chance to Bottomless the material monsters.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 29, 2013)

That shit is insane. The shit you could pull with that is off the charts. This card will join the ranks of the elite restricted. Along side cards like, Black Hole, Heavy Storm, and Monster Reborn. Just one of those cards that you will always try to make room for, assuming it doesn't somehow just destroy your deck. Even decks that it might not work that great in would probably at least side deck it.

Man, and I thought OCG was where all the haxxd cards lived.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 29, 2013)

I think TCG make the most broken cards actually ... like a lot

Reborn Tengu - TCG exclusive

Tour Guide From the Underworld - TCG exclusive 

XYZ Encore is pretty good - TCG exclusive

Harpie Lady Phoenix Formation - OCG made, TCG release


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 29, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I think TCG make the most broken cards actually ... like a lot
> 
> Reborn Tengu - TCG exclusive
> 
> ...



Learn something new everyday. 

EDIT
It just dawned on me that this card can be negated with Warning. That takes a couple of awesome points. Still pretty beastly imo


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 29, 2013)

I doubt it, cards can't activate in response to this card. 

Warning can't be activated to Super Poly.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 29, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I doubt it, cards can't activate in response to this card.
> 
> Warning can't be activated to Super Poly.


Nevermind then.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 29, 2013)

You know a card is badass when it is Speed Spell 2000000 + and can't be negated by counter traps.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 29, 2013)

I'll at least side that card

not completely sure on maining just yet


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 29, 2013)

It is something I was thinking of pick a few copies of.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Also Konami likes to troll me ... and the player base ... a lot


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 30, 2013)

Wait there are non dark type fiends?


----------



## Delicious (Jul 30, 2013)

lava golem is fiend

yata-garasu also lol

and fableds


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 30, 2013)

Linko are you online?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 30, 2013)

What the hell is going on with Nightbringer and Atlantic Storms match and Diaresta and Suigetsu, I'd rather not do a quad dq.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 30, 2013)

Linko VM when you are online. I can't play tomorrow since I have to go somewhere, well we can play during Thursday or Friday if you can't get on Today. just saying


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry Shade it was kinda hard for me to get online at 5 am in the morning. 

Wanna try on Thursday?


----------



## Darc (Jul 30, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> What do y'all think of this TCG exclusive? Do y'all think it will be game changing?



Card would be better if it lacked the last line about not being able to respond too it, that's never healthy for the game imo, you should always have the option of a possible response. 

Konami is just being flat out lazy with this card.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

TCG just love to make broken exclusive cards. :3


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 30, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Sorry Shade it was kinda hard for me to get online at 5 *am* in the morning.
> 
> Wanna try on Thursday?


Redundant sentence is redundant. 

Also, *Santi*, pm/vm me whenever you're ready for an free win ass woopin'


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Apparently I am redundant apparently. I realize that the moment I realized the fact that I wrote that. I rule over the RDR.


----------



## Darc (Jul 30, 2013)

World of Prophecy is a secret, glad I only need one of them tho.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Prophecies gets everything ... even its very own JD.


----------



## Santí (Jul 30, 2013)

Sloth said:


> Redundant sentence is redundant.
> 
> Also, *Santi*, pm/vm me whenever you're ready for an free win ass woopin'



I'm afraid I'll have a very small time frame to duel this week since I'm moving out of the country


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I'm afraid I'll have a very small time frame to duel this week since *I'm moving out of the country *



Why?!


----------



## Santí (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, since my mom kicked me out and I had to give up both of my jobs due to to her taking the car and them simply being too far to me to travel to.... I simply can't make it. And in all due honesty, I haven't been as happy here in the US as I was in Dominican Republic. My family have all mentioned to me one by one how I've lost weight and look aged and stressed, despite me only JUST turning 20 a month ago.

So with all that has occurred this month, I'll be moving back to the Dominican Republic this Saturday.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you take care.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 30, 2013)

Jeez

Well stay safe on your journey


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 30, 2013)

, there are people who actually think mermails dont deserve to get hit on the ban list.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Ehh ... its complicated ... the only thing I think Mermail should get hit on is Dragoons because of its dumb search. And that might only be semi'd or limited. Maybe even Marksman.

People are free to say differently. I love listening to other people's opinions. :3


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 30, 2013)

I actually dont mind the mermail themselves. Its the tool box the atlanteans add thats the problem. I feel if they dont get hit then we just end up in the same situation we were in pre-taycheon. It might balance out, with evilswarms and constellar now that I think about it.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

I personally don't like the fact that Undine can give you a + 1 that you can't do anything about because sending to grave is a cost. :/


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 30, 2013)

Don't even use undine anymore.

Fuck the deck getting hit, leave water decks alone


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Not all deck is like your deck Qing. 

The deck still use Undine as an answer to Ophion.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd maybe be fine bar first turn ophion

 granted i haven't used the deck in awhile though, it's more setup for anti eledrags/prophecy atm


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 30, 2013)

water decks are quickly approaching dark and light levels of retarded. im hoping for some harpy support and crystal beast support. my prayers will be unanswered.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Harpies will get their support in the new LEGENDARY COLLECTION: JOEY'S WORLD. 

It will have Mai, Joey, and Marik cards.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 30, 2013)

Harpies got their support

honestly eff that deck, just a little


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Come on Qing ... that deck actually isn't doing too good right now. 

Every deck has their cheap little tricks.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 30, 2013)

Let me double check my records, I'm pretty sure it didn't go as easy as I remember harpy decks going down.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 30, 2013)

Card of Last Will
Activate only when the ATK of a monster you control changes. Draw cards until you have 5 cards in your hand.  

lolwut


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh that's right, Harpie Dancer is still ocg only, same for Starship Galaxy, but I never saw it used


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 30, 2013)

Delicious said:


> Card of Last Will
> Activate only when the ATK of a monster you control changes. Draw cards until you have 5 cards in your hand.
> 
> lolwut



Wait That card exist.  That's too Broken and the condition is quite easy. :amazed


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Umm the card won't be legal. Like at all.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 30, 2013)

honestly i just want a good wind archtype


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Dragunities? 

And maybe Mecha Phantom Beasts.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 30, 2013)

Gustos?                                                                   .


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 30, 2013)

Link... My appointment got canceled we can duel today if you like. It move on saturday


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Sure if you want to.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Shade and I had a good game. He got it.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 30, 2013)

Cannot be Normal Summoned if you control a Level 5 or higher monster. When this card is Normal Summoned: You can target 1 monster with 0 DEF in your Graveyard; Special Summon that target in face-up Defense Position. Its effects are negated. You cannot Special Summon any other monsters, except from the Extra Deck, during the turn you activate this effect.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Delicious said:


> Cannot be Normal Summoned if you control a Level 5 or higher monster. When this card is Normal Summoned: You can target 1 monster with 0 DEF in your Graveyard; Special Summon that target in face-up Defense Position. Its effects are negated. You cannot Special Summon any other monsters, except from the Extra Deck, during the turn you activate this effect.



Its gonna be a ultra ... and expensive ...


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 31, 2013)

Delicious said:


> Gustos?                                                                   .



Would have had potential if konami hadnt decided that they just didnt need any support what so ever........ then there the hole kill synchro decks plan they had going on. which has worked out so well for all of us


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 31, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> Would have had potential if konami hadnt decided that they just didnt need any support what so ever........ then there the hole kill synchro decks plan they had going on. which has worked out so well for all of us



Again, Dragunities?


----------



## Darc (Jul 31, 2013)

Synchros will forever be greater than XYZs in my mind


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 31, 2013)

Same here. I still think that in the end Synchros are more powerful.


----------



## Santí (Jul 31, 2013)

Who in their right mind would argue otherwise?


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 31, 2013)

Just fought a ghostrick deck

ended up killing them with their own field spell and double attack Megalo


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 31, 2013)

nice going


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 31, 2013)

Gonna have to wait another week to see Bujins in action.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 31, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Shade and I had a good game. He got it.



So thats a loss? Anyways, I am going to be sending a PM out to Nightbringer/Atlantic Storm and Diresta/Suigetsu and anyone who doesn't respond till tomorrow night will be getting DQ'd.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes Xiammes, that is a loss. But it was fun ... and understandable.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 31, 2013)

so can I have any news in the other bracket?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 31, 2013)

Sloth and Santi has a schedule, who ever doesn't respond to my message by 12:00am August 2nd is getting DQ'd and anyone who can't get there match done by sunday is getting DQ'd, this is just talking about the 4 people I mentioned before.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 1, 2013)

Hooray for schedules ...


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 2, 2013)

So Atlantic Storm didn't reply


----------



## Santí (Aug 2, 2013)

I have safely landed and settled in my new home, and am ready to duel at the earliest convenience. Drop me a VM whenever.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 2, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I have safely landed and settled in my new home, and am ready to duel at the earliest convenience. Drop me a VM whenever.



Wonderful. Was the flight good?


----------



## Santí (Aug 3, 2013)

Don't know. I wasn't awake through either of the two.

I'm alive and here, so I can assume as much


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 3, 2013)

Gud Gud.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 3, 2013)

I almost forgot about this.

Who is my opponent?

EDITl

Dammit.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 3, 2013)

Its ok Storm, we'll have another one.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 3, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I almost forgot about this.
> 
> Who is my opponent?
> 
> ...




I'm sorry, you can participate in the next tournament. If Nightbringer wants you guys can duel but it has to be by Sunday, otherwise the results stay as they are.


----------



## Santí (Aug 4, 2013)

2-0 against Sloth.

Sorry for the long wait, but this move and shitty Dominican net has been challenging.


----------



## Santí (Aug 4, 2013)

Ah... Next I face Qinlong. I have a chance to redeem myself, I could not be any happier.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't believe in destiny


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 4, 2013)

Damn ... was playing against Bujins today ... that was tough ...

Deck has 4 Honests.


----------



## Santí (Aug 4, 2013)

Indeed. Bujins will definitely be my deck of choice in the next format, from what it looks like.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 4, 2013)

Hate bujins too much to main em (blame the person who keeps using them against me)

I don't really know when it comes to next format yet


----------



## Delicious (Aug 4, 2013)

only played against one and i beat them chopping off their monsters one at a time trying not to trigger the turtle and their hand trap


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 5, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Indeed. Bujins will definitely be my deck of choice in the next format, from what it looks like.



The deck is quite powerful ... only drawback is that you'll have to summon Bujin XYZ monster most of the time ... and not other XYZs.



Qinglong said:


> Hate bujins too much to main em (blame the person who keeps using them against me)
> 
> I don't really know when it comes to next format yet



Well the deck is pretty linear. 



Delicious said:


> only played against one and i beat them chopping off their monsters one at a time trying not to trigger the turtle and their hand trap



Macro Cosmos kinda murders them. But we still need to see how the deck is gonna play after Shadow Specters.


----------



## Santí (Aug 5, 2013)

Also, I have faced a Dark Deck every round in this tournament. Either Dark World, or Evilswarms


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 5, 2013)

Bujins get shut down via Soul Drain, which everyone should be siding at this day and age. Extra points if you've got DNA Transplant for the Spellbook match up, which also kills 2/3rds of their arsenal.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 5, 2013)

Also ... anyone think that Agents well make a comeback? They just got two really decent support.





> 1 Tuner + 1 or more non-Tuner monsters
> This card gains 100 ATK for each of your opponent's banished cards. During the Standby Phase of the next turn after this card was banished: Special Summon this banished card. You can only use the effect of "Angel of Zera" once per turn.







> 2 Level 2 monsters
> You can detach 1 Xyz Material from this card, then target 1 monster in your Graveyard; add it to your hand, then shuffle 1 card from your hand into the Deck. You can only use the effect of "Herald of Pure Light" once per turn.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 5, 2013)

i'd prefer to make a gachi or daigusto phoenix before herald of pure of light


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 5, 2013)

I use it in an agent deck, that's about it


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 5, 2013)

Delicious said:


> i'd prefer to make a gachi or daigusto phoenix before herald of pure of light



I'm just saying, shuffle that useless shine ball from hand to bring BLS back into hand is a good thing. :3



Qinglong said:


> I use it in an agent deck, that's about it



What about monarchs? Pitch Treeborn/Ronin, bring back a Caius?


----------



## Dil (Aug 5, 2013)

Is the Inzektor deck still unbeatable? I quit playing there about a year ago cause I had enough of that broken ass deck being used by so many people, whatever I tried to do with my Rescue Rabbit/Evolzar deck, mostly everything failed. I'd get about 70% losses and 30% wins.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 5, 2013)

Inzektors aren't as good as they used to. So yeah they're really beatable now.


----------



## Dil (Aug 5, 2013)

Sometimes I just used to quit when the swarming happens, it was really annoying and I knew I had no chance, if I had a first draw with my Evolzar deck then I could sometimes win. Hmm...I might come back and see if they are beatable now, they ruined things for me personally because everyone was using them for instant wins 

I can't remember but I liked the toy deck better than the Inzektor deck, I think it was called the Wind-Up deck. Is that still broken?


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 5, 2013)

Its ok, back when Dragonfly and Hornet were both at 3 I used to scoop all the time ... Set 3 Macro Cosmos you win. 

Wind-ups aren't broken anymore either.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 5, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I'm just saying, shuffle that useless shine ball from hand to bring BLS back into hand is a good thing. :3
> 
> 
> 
> What about monarchs? Pitch Treeborn/Ronin, bring back a Caius?



Haven't used monarchs since like '09. Maybe.


----------



## Santí (Aug 5, 2013)

Inzektors and Wind-Ups may not be the source of the problem anymore, but it's still the same problem now with Dragon Rulers


----------



## Dil (Aug 5, 2013)

If I was to come back with my Rescue Rabbit/Evolzar deck, would I stand a chance against any of the new stuff right now? Or is my deck way outdated and too easy to beat these days.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 5, 2013)

i would say evilswarms are the new evolzar 

plus ophion is a b!tch


----------



## Santí (Aug 5, 2013)

Dino Rabbits were great last format after wind-ups got hit, I haven't seen them in a while but you should be able to hold your own pretty well if you make a few adjustments to better combat the current format.

Not sure how you would match up against Evilswarms and Constellars right now... But Dragon Rulers, Prophecies, and Mermails will just about wreck you.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 5, 2013)

ive been seeing alot of blackwings on ygopro


----------



## Dil (Aug 5, 2013)

What do you guys run btw?


----------



## Santí (Aug 5, 2013)

I currently run Genex Atlantean Mermails. I like the huge variety and utility of the deck, as it really strays away from the linear play style of most decks today and offers lots of windows to do different things and plays effectively based on what you need.

My real life deck is just about complete with the exception of Big Eye and Draco-Sack.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 5, 2013)

rl: merlantean (thinking about putting undine back in, only one person I can think of even has eledrags much less lswarm/constellar/prophecy)

normally online I test light/dark decks


----------



## Santí (Aug 5, 2013)

Do you run your Merlanteans with or without Tidal?

I've seen some people do it and inside my head I'm just like "sacrilege! "


----------



## Delicious (Aug 5, 2013)

frog monarchs right now

stopped playing irl since there are no regionals here


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 5, 2013)

Diaresta said he could have dueled by Sunday and Suigetsu hasn't replied back besides his original message.

bracket update


Next tournament will be held in a single day and will be smaller.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 5, 2013)

Machina Rabbits is where its at.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 5, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Do you run your Merlanteans with or without Tidal?
> 
> I've seen some people do it and inside my head I'm just like "sacrilege! "



3 tidals as soon as i could get them


----------



## Delicious (Aug 6, 2013)

> 2 Level 4 monsters
> During either player's turn, when a monster effect is activated on your opponent's side of the field: You can detach 2 Xyz Materials from this card, then target 1 face-up Effect Monster your opponent controls; while this card is face-up on the field, its effects are negated, also it cannot change its battle position.



new ycs prize card


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 6, 2013)

>prize card

fuck you konami


----------



## Delicious (Aug 6, 2013)

card is too strong


----------



## Delicious (Aug 6, 2013)

anybody hates playing against dark world?

i hate it with a passion


----------



## Darc (Aug 6, 2013)

Typical Konami, they know a large amount of their customers are collecting the number XYZ cards so they make one of the best one's a prize card that will go for at least 300 a pop now


----------



## KidTony (Aug 6, 2013)

Guys, my Bujins. They are pretty awesome =)

Won't come into their full power until Mika, Kagu and Centipede come out, but I'm in love with this deck. Been testing it for months, the garden build. It can OTK pretty easily, and plays the control grind game like a beast. 

Only thing I still haven't figured out is prophecy. I gotta side heavy to stand a chance, but Im hoping the ban list will kill that deck to hell.

Here's my build (well, it's really kind of Telvin's build from pojo, but we've been testing it out together for long ass time now)

Post Shadow Specters:

3X Yamato
2X Mikazuchi

3X Crane
2X Turtle
2X Quilin
1X Centipede

3X Veiler
1X Bear
1X Honest

3X Tenki
3X Black Garden
2X POD
2X Lance
2X MST
1X Book of Moon
1X Bujincarnation
1X Monster Reborn
1X Heavy Storm
1X Terraforming (Garden is too good in this build)

2X Compulse
1X Solemn Warning
1X Solemn Judgement
1X Call of the Haunted (testing this out for now)

Extra: 
1X Catastor
2X Susanowo
1X Kagutsuchi
1X Constellar Omega
1X Cowboy
1X Papi
1X Maestroke
1X Tiger King
1X Shock Master
1X Paladynamo
1X Blackship
1X Diamond Dire wolf
1X Giant Hand

Side is up in the air, waiting on the ban list. Thinking i'm going to have to side against 3-axis and the mirror mostly since i'm pretty confident they are going to kill dragons and spellbooks.

You can make it TCG by replacing the OCG cards and it's still pretty good. You'd probably add a third turtle for centipede, and maybe Maxx C's for the mikas. I don't like more than one bear.

The back row is pretty techy at this point. Some people like bribes or Horns. I found horn to be win-moar, and I don't think bribe will be that good next format if Judgement and Super Rejuv are gone. Not sure what to think of COTH just yet, but that was a breakthrough skill before. I think next format will be a huge veiler format since it rapes 3-axis so expect my veiler count to stay at 3. 

The extra deck is pretty tool box, you'd almost always go into Susano.

If you haven't seen it. The OTK happens when you have garden, a bujin on the field, a second bujin in hand and a crane in hand. You summon the second bujin, they get a token, overlay for susano, they get another token. ditch an material for a crane, attack both tokens using a crane each time, that's exactly 8000 lp.

Sounds situational, but it really isn't. You can pull it off rather easily. Out of 100 or so testing matches I've had, i'd say I can pull off the combo about the OTK about a third of the time (not always first turn). 

If you don't OTK, you play bujin as usual. Protecting Yamato with your relics and generating advantage with its effect. Garden helps you by weakening opposing monsters, and thanks to crane both your yamatos and mikas will always return to their original attack.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 6, 2013)

Delicious said:


> new ycs prize card



Yep ... konami



Qinglong said:


> >prize card
> 
> fuck you konami



It'll get reprinted someday. 



Darc said:


> Typical Konami, they know a large amount of their customers are collecting the number XYZ cards so they make one of the best one's a prize card that will go for at least 300 a pop now



Not gonna worry to much about it.



KidTony said:


> Guys, my Bujins. They are pretty awesome =)
> 
> Won't come into their full power until Mika, Kagu and Centipede come out, but I'm in love with this deck. Been testing it for months, the garden build. It can OTK pretty easily, and plays the control grind game like a beast.
> 
> ...



I trisd the otk variant, wasn't as consistent as I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 6, 2013)

That's because it's not a consistent OTK, as in the purpose of the deck is not to OTK with it. You OTK when it's available, but if not, you play as if it was the standard build, but using gardens for control instead of vanity.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 6, 2013)

Only problem is that I kept drawing 2-3 Black Gardens almost every 2-3rd game and no monsters. I personally blame DN.

Since you play a load of spells, may I suggest Summoner Monk to tutor him out asap?


----------



## KidTony (Aug 6, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Only problem is that I kept drawing 2-3 Black Gardens almost every 2-3rd game and no monsters. I personally blame DN.
> 
> Since you play a load of spells, may I suggest Summoner Monk to tutor him out asap?



Some people play monk, I don't like his cost. I've tried it for a bit and took him out.

Yeah, bad hands are occasionally a problem, but those hands are statistically improbable. The OTK works more often than not (as in, when you go for it), in the time I posted the deck profile and now, I've hand 3 online matches and got the OTK off in two of them first turn. It's not THAT consistent, but it's not rare either. Like I said in the post, i'm comfortable saying that I can get it off first turn 3-4/10 times. That may sound low, but since OTKing isn't the purpose of the deck, just an extra win condition it's not bad at all. As the duel goes on, it becomes much easier to pull it off too, since you'd likely only need one crane instead of two. I'm sure as people become accustomed to it (I think Bujins will be extremely competitive next format) they will start siding for it expecting the OTK and being extra wary of it, so we will see.

I use to play standard build and was pretty in love with it, since I could main 3 vanity's emptiness and wreck the meta with little cost since we don't special summon, but the garden build is definitely better. The OTK is consistent enough that it's worth running, and Garden can play the grind game like a pro.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 6, 2013)

KidTony said:


> Some people play monk, I don't like his cost. I've tried it for a bit and took him out.
> 
> Yeah, bad hands are occasionally a problem, but those hands are statistically improbable. The OTK works more often than not (as in, when you go for it), in the time I posted the deck profile and now, I've hand 3 online matches and got the OTK off in two of them first turn. It's not THAT consistent, but it's not rare either. Like I said in the post, i'm comfortable saying that I can get it off first turn 3-4/10 times. That may sound low, but since OTKing isn't the purpose of the deck, just an extra win condition it's not bad at all. As the duel goes on, you can pull it becomes much easier to pull it off too, since you'd likely only need one crane instead of two.
> 
> I use to play standard build and was pretty in love with it, since I could main 3 vanity's emptiness and wreck the meta with little cost since we don't special summon, but the garden build is definitely better. The OTK is consistent enough that it's worth running, and Garden can play the grind game like a pro.



I respect the deck, I like how it works ... however I don't know how 1-2 cards will screw the deck over. 

Dem Mind Drain, Macro Cosmos, and D-Fissures really hurt.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah, Macro breaks the deck, but next format is MST format anyway. I main two now, with heavy and side a third. If Main decked macro decks a la dyno rabbits make a comeback, it'd definitely be a bad match-up, but we'll get there when we get there. I also main deck Centipede in the OCG build, which is our themed MST that's happens to be searchable. So I can potentially play 4 MSTS, plus heavy and I'm definitely siding decrees next format since my trap lineup is laughable and easily sided out.


----------



## Darc (Aug 6, 2013)

KidTony said:


> Yeah, Macro breaks the deck, but next format is MST format anyway. I main two now, with heavy and side a third. If Main decked macro decks a la dyno rabbits make a comeback, it'd definitely be a bad match-up, but we'll get there when we get there. I also main deck Centipede in the OCG build, which is our themed MST that's happens to be searchable. So I can potentially play 4 MSTS, plus heavy and I'm definitely siding decrees next format since my trap lineup is laughable and easily sided out.



I agree with the MST format, maining at least 2 will be the standard, I tried no MST and 2 lance and it just didn't get me there vs main deck cards like Iron Wall and such. Thinking about doing 2 E cons for this MU cause attacking when Honest and 3 Honest like cards are potentially in hand sucks loooool

Also, are you by chance the same Tony from NarutoMania? He was from FL and loved OP too


----------



## KidTony (Aug 6, 2013)

Darc said:


> I agree with the MST format, maining at least 2 will be the standard, I tried no MST and 2 lance and it just didn't get me there vs main deck cards like Iron Wall and such. Thinking about doing 2 E cons for this MU cause attacking when Honest and 3 Honest like cards are potentially in hand sucks loooool
> 
> Also, are you by chance the same Tony from NarutoMania? He was from FL and loved OP too



Yeah dude, that's me


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 6, 2013)

I got a feeling that Banisher of the Radiance will be played more next format also. 

Anyways ... I'm feeling about redoing the "what to play next format blog".

What do y'all think?

Constellars

Agents - if Earth goes back to three or something

Bujins

Fire Fists - Three Axis

Macro Rabbit

I also see a potential for Harpies since its getting support and Harpie's Pet Dragon is supposively getting reprinted in Joey's World.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 6, 2013)

This is assuming that Konami doesn't mess with Rescue Rabbit, or Constellars and if they hit all the cards that needed to be hit in Prophecies and Dragons.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Harpies are getting new card.  I should remake a Competitive Harpy deck. Well if possible.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 6, 2013)

Next format I feel 3-Axis is going to be the money deck, and tier 1. The writing on the wall is already there, secret rooster and wolfberk. Konami wants you to spend money, and the decks they are pushing out like FFs, FKs, Bujins etc benefit from a slow format. That's why I think prophecy and dragons are getting stomped by the banlist, since none of these deck can handle that speed and ability to multiply their card advantage for virtually no cost.

So next format i'm seeing

3-Axis
Bujins
Fire Kings
Madolches
Mermails
Constellar
Some marco rabbit variant
Verz

As the main decks, with maybe Chaos dragons and whatever remains of E-drags and Spellbooks being competitive.

I'm definitely going to play my Garden Bujins next format though.

I beat FKs relatively easily from what I've playetested. I can outgrind Madolches and Verz is an absolute joke. Mermail is more of a 50-50 match-up as is 3 axis.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 6, 2013)

KidTony said:


> Next format I feel 3-Axis is going to be the money deck, and tier 1. The writing on the wall is already there, secret rooster and wolfberk. Konami wants you to spend money, and the decks they are pushing out like FFs, FKs, Bujins etc benefit from a slow format. That's why I think prophecy and dragons are getting stomped by the banlist, since none of these deck can handle that speed and ability to multiply their card advantage for virtually no cost.
> 
> So next format i'm seeing
> 
> ...



Wish Madolche would get one more better support.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 6, 2013)

Madolche is pretty good already though.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 6, 2013)

KidTony said:


> Madolche is pretty good already though.



I feel like the deck is too disruptible.I saw Konami trying to make Madolche Nights a balance card but ending up making it too hard for the deck to use. I feel like the deck needs a Cyber Dragon type of monster to get combos started.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 6, 2013)

ive played against it and i think its too slow and easy to break


i honestly dont see its appeal


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 6, 2013)

I personally love the deck. This format it was actually very good against elemental dragons. Made Tiaramisu, bounced Dragon and Dracossack back. Then Madolchepalooza for game. Against Prophecies I go second special summon T.G. Striker, and then summon Mewfilie with Hootcake. Make Naturia Beast, then Hootcake effect get Messenglato to get Chateau. Then screw over their Tower. Only thing they could do is Jowgen.

The deck surprisingly had a decent match-up against every deck this format.


----------



## Darc (Aug 6, 2013)

Madolches are an i*c*st themed deck, disgusting.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 6, 2013)

Darc said:


> Madolches are an i*c*st themed deck, disgusting.



Hwut? 

Keystrokes.


----------



## Darc (Aug 7, 2013)

Its true, they reproduce within the family, its i*c*st.

Now onto something less disgusting, there is a rumor going around the extra deck space is going to go up to 20 slots, that's okay if its true but I'd rather get more side deck space.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 7, 2013)

that reminded me of the time when we could have any amount of card in extra deck.  Synchro made them the way they are currently..


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 7, 2013)

Ah yes the 30 card Magical Scientist fusion deck


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 7, 2013)

Darc said:


> Its true, they reproduce within the family, its i*c*st.
> 
> Now onto something less disgusting, there is a rumor going around the extra deck space is going to go up to 20 slots, that's okay if its true but I'd rather get more side deck space.



I refuse to believe that. 

I would like to have more room for synchro monsters. 



shade0180 said:


> that reminded me of the time when we could have any amount of card in extra deck.  Synchro made them the way they are currently..



Reminded me of the time when they were suppose to make Ritual monsters exist in the extra deck. 



Qinglong said:


> Ah yes the 30 card Magical Scientist fusion deck



No.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 7, 2013)

You never ran into it?


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 7, 2013)

Not really ... when playing Traditional I go Graceful Charity Exodia. I mean sure its no fun ... but then again it is traditional. 

Also I wasn't really playing much during that format.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 7, 2013)

Wouldn't doubt the extra deck increased space rumor. More room, means more people dropping $$ to fill up their extra decks.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 7, 2013)

Lol ... people usually don't go through more than 5 extra deck cards in game ... but maybe ...


----------



## KidTony (Aug 7, 2013)

giving you more options allows you more outs to situations. So even if you only go into the extra deck once during the whole match, it may be a monster that you didn't have before because of the space cap.

I'm not sure how I feel about it. On one hand I like the fact that it gives more choices, on the other I just don't think generic XYZ are good for the game. I'm a big fan of theme and archetypes and cards that support each other, and generic outs that don't fit the theme of the deck but you still have access to I've always felt are cheap.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 7, 2013)

Ehh, Konami is slowly cutting out generic stuff ... Sangan getting banned (Other than the fact that Crane Crane is a thing now) gives us a good idea on what will come later on ...


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 7, 2013)

Well fuck.

Too late now.

Add me, Barsam13.

By the way, this is kind of off topic but is Zexal worth watching? I stopped at around episode 50 something a year back when they were getting those heart pieces.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 7, 2013)

Zexal got a lot better.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 7, 2013)

If you watched the first 50 episodes don't you qualify yourself as a judge for the shows quality? I mean that's not really a small time investment.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 7, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Zexal got a lot better.



At around which episodes?


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 7, 2013)

At season II ... it gets bits better in my opinion.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 7, 2013)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 7, 2013)

Where mah YGO Pro tourney at?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 7, 2013)

You can use YGpro if you want, but if there are conflicting opinions everything defults to Dueling Network.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 8, 2013)

World Championship Prize Cards


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol more instant win un-useable cards. 

I'll be fine with my Legendary Dragon of White and Legendary Magician of Dark.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 8, 2013)

you would think the world championship prize would be the same as a ycs one


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 8, 2013)

Maybe ... I never liked prize cards too much ... all the people I know just gloat. 

Anyways ... I was looking at deck lists today ... and this happened.



I laughed very much


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 8, 2013)

Insect Armor? I haven't seen that since like the gameboy games


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 8, 2013)

Lols, they released it in Number Hunters ... glad I didn't pull one. 



I laughed so hard.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 8, 2013)

I still remembering seeing it on tv and Weevil used it. I was like 'hey is that all it does?'


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 8, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> I still remembering seeing it on tv and Weevil used it. I was like 'hey is that all it does?'



But but 700 attack points. That was like ... a lot ... like 9 years ago. 



> It gains 700 ATK.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 10, 2013)

19 Dragon Rulers vs 7 Prophecy







*Spoiler*: __ 









the mats are beast


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 11, 2013)

The mats are amazing.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 11, 2013)

I hope USA wins this year. I'm getting sick of this American players have inferior skill nonsense.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 11, 2013)

Well I mean it is not that we don't have skills ...  I feel like we just are not as prepared as Japanese Players. They play cards that we don't, they're used to play this game without certain staples we have.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 11, 2013)

thailand player's build


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 11, 2013)

Delicious said:


> 19 Dragon Rulers vs 7 Prophecy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dragon, Prophecy, Dragon, Prophecy

and then the lone Stun deck


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't want to go first, anymore. I summoned 5400k +3000k and got big eyed x2.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 11, 2013)

God I can't wait until the end of this month ...


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 11, 2013)

Also, Livestream.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 11, 2013)

What a horrible day for Japanese in YGO finals they can't draw dragons and in Pokemon finals they get paralyses and spored


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 11, 2013)

USA USA USA!


----------



## Delicious (Aug 11, 2013)

Prophecy vs Dragon Ruler

Finals


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 11, 2013)

Delicious said:


> Prophecy vs Dragon Ruler
> 
> Finals



Sounds horrifying for the Prophecy player ... 1/2 Eradicator and it is GG.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 11, 2013)

Mai vs Yugi is on now!


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 11, 2013)

follow the link i guess

Multiply Kuriboh!


----------



## Delicious (Aug 11, 2013)

one more game and its the finals


----------



## Delicious (Aug 11, 2013)

USA wins Dragon Duel


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 11, 2013)

I like Mai's old voice better


----------



## Delicious (Aug 11, 2013)

Taiwan wins 2-0 with Dragon Rulers


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 11, 2013)

Oliver needs to hurry up and grow up so USA can win worlds.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyone wanna do a Tag Duel with me and another user on NF I know using DevPro?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 11, 2013)

when?                                     .


----------



## LMJ (Aug 11, 2013)

Sometime this week, pref in the evening.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 11, 2013)

i could be up for it


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 12, 2013)

Well ... we know what Konami is definitely going to hit now. Like intensely. 

9 more days until actual banlist announcement.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 12, 2013)

Woooo for the next format!


----------



## Santí (Aug 12, 2013)

I missed it all. Enlighten me, Linko


----------



## Delicious (Aug 12, 2013)

[youtube]I8PZiR5-CS8[/youtube]

Dragon Rulers All Day Every Day


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 12, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I missed it all. Enlighten me, Linko



Aww. Its ok Sant?. It was kinda exciting. Elemental Dragons did win the World Champion 2013. A Taiwanese player won. 

Next format is probably going to slower and dominated by fire.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 12, 2013)

Just ban rejuvenation, not need to touch the dragons.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 12, 2013)

Any progress with the current tourney?  September ban list is coming, Guys put your predictions


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 12, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Just ban rejuvenation, not need to touch the dragons.



People don't realize that its not so much the elemental dragon lords, its the smaller dragons that are the problem.

The deck will lose some of its consistency when the little dragons are gone.





shade0180 said:


> Any progress with the current tourney?  September ban list is coming, Guys put your predictions



I have no idea Shade.

Also ...

Here are my predictions ...

 - Meta

 - Non-meta

Dragons and Prophecies either need to die or get cut down, or else 3/4 Axis Fire Fists will never catch on. Konami love money.


----------



## Darc (Aug 12, 2013)

Ban the little dragons? Nah, there is money to be made on super versions of them in the next Astral pack, Konami knows this~! 

Card D banned, Rejuv to one and Gold Sarc to two, that's my prediction as far as them getting hit


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 12, 2013)

Darc said:


> Ban the little dragons? Nah, there is money to be made on super versions of them in the next Astral pack, Konami knows this~!
> 
> Card D banned, Rejuv to one and Gold Sarc to two, that's my prediction as far as them getting hit



Well maybe not ban. I said they were the problem. They could get limited, or Konami could enforce the "only 6 Elemental Dragons per deck rule". 

I really don't think Cardcar D is that broken. :3


----------



## Delicious (Aug 12, 2013)

The Dragons are coming in tins though


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 12, 2013)

Delicious said:


> The Dragons are coming in tins though



Its true, but people don't have to limit themselves to just running the whole Dragon Ruler deck ... almost every one of the Dragon is splashable into another deck.

Redox - X-Sabers, Gadgets, Psychics, Madolches, Karakuri, and even plants.

Blaster - Fire Fists(I don't know why people would, but oh well some people do), Burning Knucklers, Lavals, Flamevells,  and Fire Kings. 

Tidal - Mermails, Frogs, Atlanteans, Lancer, and even Gishkis.

Tempest - Dragunities, Harpies, Mecha Phantom Beast, and Gustos ...

Well not a large amount of them are top tier right now, but I don't think Konami wants that deck to stay together anymore, not after Worlds.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 12, 2013)

apparently trishula went up in price due to banlist rumors


----------



## Darc (Aug 12, 2013)

From 5 to 25? Good ol' Yugioh community


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 12, 2013)

But I hope the rumors is true


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 13, 2013)

Delicious said:


> apparently trishula went up in price due to banlist rumors



Oh man ... due to that ... if it is true ... Effect Veilers and Breakthrough Skills are gonna go up too.



Darc said:


> From 5 to 25? Good ol' Yugioh community



Its like 35 now ... DTs are like over 100 dollars now apparently



Mei Lin said:


> But I hope the rumors is true



Oh dear God I hope not.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 13, 2013)

If Trishula or Brionac gets remove from the ban list. Synchro will probably dominate again. Probably won't happen since xyz is still booming. and there are still a few player not using them.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 13, 2013)

I doubt Brio will ever leave. Due to Mermails still being a thing and all.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 13, 2013)

brio will never be back cuz hes the best

not sure about goyo


----------



## LMJ (Aug 13, 2013)

You have a partner that would want to tag duel, delicious?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 13, 2013)

no im lonely


----------



## LMJ (Aug 13, 2013)

link will do it


----------



## Delicious (Aug 13, 2013)

alright when


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 13, 2013)

Wait whats going on?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 13, 2013)

lmj wants tag duel


----------



## LMJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Link + Delicious vs LMJ + Tim


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh. Well Devpro has been really having issues with me recently. I'm trying to reinstall now ... seeing if it will work or not.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 13, 2013)

Lel ...

The "supposive" list:

The 10 Most Significant K-Pop idols of the 2000's...

Newly Forbidden:
Burner, Dragon Ruler of Sparks (炎征竜－バーナー)
Lightning, Dragon Ruler of Drafts (風征竜－ライトニング)
Reactan, Dragon Ruler of Pebbles (地征竜－リアクタン)
Stream, Dragon Ruler of Droplets (水征竜－ストリーム)
Spellbook of Judgment (魔導書の神判)

Newly Limited:
Brotherhood of the Fire Fist -- Rooster (立炎星－トウケイ)
Genex Ally Birdman (Ａ・ジェネクス・バードマン)
Mermail Abyssteus (水精鱗－ディニクアビス)
Wind-Up Shark (ゼンマイシャーク)
Trishula, Dragon of the Ice Barrier (氷結界の龍　トリシューラ)
Number 11: Big Eye (Ｎｏ．１１ ビッグ・アイ)
Divine Wind of Mist Valley (霞の谷の神風)
Super Rejuvenation (超再生能力)
Abyss-sphere (アビスフィアー)

Newly Semi-Limited:
Gladiator Beast Bestiari (剣闘獣ベストロウリィ)
Gorz the Emissary of Darkness (冥府の使者ゴーズ)
Neo-Spacian Grand Mole (Ｎ・グラン・モール)
Black Whirlwind (黒い旋風)

Newly Unlimited:
Tsukuyomi (月読命)
Wind-Up Magician (ゼンマイマジシャン)
Advanced Ritual Art (高等儀式術)
E - Emergency Call (Ｅ－エマージェンシーコール)
Pot of Duality (強欲で謙虚な壺)
Scapegoat (スケープ・ゴート)
Mirror Force (聖なるバリア－ミラーフォース－)

This list is dumb as hell if it is real ... I mean come on? Limit Wind-Up Shark and Rooster?!


----------



## Delicious (Aug 13, 2013)

super random list


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 13, 2013)

I can understand some of the list ... like Birdman and Divine Wind ... but Gorz to two ...


----------



## Delicious (Aug 13, 2013)

forces people to play more defensively 3 mirror forces are scary stuff


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 13, 2013)

3 MSTS might make a comeback too.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Why the hell 3 MF?


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 13, 2013)

It might not be the real list. But I agree with what Delicious said, to balance out the two Gorz that you might be able to have eventually, maybe, I donno.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 13, 2013)

Fine, I'll use 3 MF from now on.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 13, 2013)

I feel like 3 of them would make decks congested. I only run one ... because I rather top-deck something that can help me rather than just stall.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 13, 2013)

did DevPro work, Link?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd be happy playing under that list. 

The only thing I don't particularly like is limited Big Eye, but due to the recent Level 7 spam shenanigans lately, it's probably for the best.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 14, 2013)

LMJ said:


> did DevPro work, Link?



Not quite yet, it keeps giving me errors like at 95% installation. Y'all can go play first ... I still need to figure this stuff out.


----------



## Darc (Aug 14, 2013)

That list is more than likely fake, only 6 more days till the confirmed one on the website so no big deal, Rooster semi limited should be a dead giveaway its fake


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 14, 2013)

Thats what I try to mention too ... but its not like Konami never did anything stupid before.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 14, 2013)

Double Bestiari ftw.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 14, 2013)

Its been a few days and nobody is dimissing the list or proved that it is fake ... 6 more days until the real list comes out ... there is still doubt in my mind about this.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 15, 2013)

There's been Pojo talk of that list being fake. Personally I am super hyped about Goats to 3, there are way too few strong chainable quick-play spells.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 15, 2013)

I honestly rather have book to 2 than goats to 3 ... it just encourages stall and ... stall ...


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 15, 2013)

Goats encourages me to gaia dragon them


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 15, 2013)

I think only 1 or 2 of the top decks next format will be able to summon Gaia Dragon.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 15, 2013)

back to maining airnight parshat and azura priest


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 15, 2013)

Lol ... we're going back to Goat Control Format? 

Also, Gagaga Cowboy and Gustav Max reprint in wave 1 tins!


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 16, 2013)

Heads up: This might be the official banlist ... it was on Shriek ...

Source

Forbidden:

Burner, Dragon Ruler of Sparks
Stream, Dragon Ruler of Droplets
Reactan, Dragon Ruler of Pebbles
Lightning, Dragon Ruler of Drafts
Spellbook of Judgment


Limited:

Genex Ally Birdman
Wind-Up Shark
Mermail Abyssteus
Brotherhood of the Fire Fist - Rooster
Number 11: Big Eye
Trishula, Dragon of the Ice Barrier
Divine Wind of Mist Valley
Super Rejuvenation
Abyss-sphere


Semi-Limited:

Chaos Sorcerer
Gladiator Beast Bestiari
Neo-Spacian Grand Mole
Gorz the Emissary of Darkness
Fire Formation - Tenki
Black Whirlwind



Newly Unlimited:
Wind-Up Magician
Tsukuyomi
E- Emergency Call
Pot of Duality
Advanced Ritual Art
Scapegoat
Reasoning
Mirror Force


----------



## Delicious (Aug 16, 2013)

thats the same one thats been going around





> You can now enjoy Dueling in 3 ways at Official Stores!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 16, 2013)

It is more or likely confirmed now ...


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 16, 2013)

3 scapegoat.  ... I didn't expect that.


----------



## Darc (Aug 16, 2013)

If that list is legit then I am still shocked TG Striker can't be put back to two, its like wtf Konami 

But I think TCG list may have some changes, i don't feel like that can all be right, mainly Rooster..


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 16, 2013)

Lol, yeah T.G. Striker going to two won't hurt much ... it will give agents and earth synchro some boost and that would be all ... T.G.s won't come back unless Strike fully go back to 3.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 19, 2013)

Too dedicated to Scraps for this next format. Definitely wins the most recursion award with Dragon Rulers out of the picture.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2013)

Always wondered what happened to Scraps? The deck just like all of a sudden disappeared.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 19, 2013)

What is going to become more common now Dragon rulers is out of the way?


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2013)

Constellars, Bujins, Hieratics.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 19, 2013)

Fire Kings, Fire Fist, Beetleswarms, Dragunity


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2013)

Wait ... why Dragunities? Maybe I missed something.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 19, 2013)

they are pretty broken if u ask me

they always fill their field on their first turn

cant seem to beat them yet


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2013)

Perhaps it is just me. They always start out with a Stardust Dragon ... so I always Fortress Ram them into submission.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 19, 2013)

against me they always drop stardust, the hieratic xyz, red eyes dark metal, the 2100 atk dragunity and another monster

i just sit there watching them play


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2013)

I always seem to draw Veiler and Maxx "C" against them ... 

Make two machina fortresses attack the Red MD, then go into a Big Eye take their Stardust. It is almost guarenteed scoop for them.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 19, 2013)

Is it too late for me to signup?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 19, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Is it too late for me to signup?



Yeap, tournaments over with, unless people actually decide to ever do their matches. Might as well turn this into the Yugioh general.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 19, 2013)

Xiam Start a new tournament, lets just drop the old since there are people willing to join a new one anyways.. and make it shorter.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2013)

That sounds good ... hmm ... participation is needed.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 19, 2013)

with the new banlist?


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 20, 2013)

I guess ...  I mean if people want Trish, might as well give them Trish, 2 Gorz and 2 Grandmoles.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2013)

If I do start another Tournament, its only going to be 8 slots and only people with open schedules can join, and I'd like to host it in a single day.

Is everyone okay with this?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 20, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Always wondered what happened to Scraps? The deck just like all of a sudden disappeared.



It was just absolutely unplayable last format due to Dragon Rulers and Spellbooks being able to destroy the recursion that Scraps use to gain advantage and win games. Not to mention Evilswarm was a tough match up. 

So basically the meta killed it. But now that meta is gone so it can come back.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 20, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> If I do start another Tournament, its only going to be 8 slots and only people with open schedules can join, and I'd like to host it in a single day.
> 
> Is everyone okay with this?



Sure, I'm good with this.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 20, 2013)

New TCG banlist, different from the OCG one. 




*Spoiler*: _Changes_ 



*Newly Forbidden*

Burner, Dragon Ruler of Sparks
Lightning, Dragon Ruler of Drafts
Reactan, Dragon Ruler of Pebbles
Stream, Dragon Ruler of Droplets
Elemental Hero Stratos
Number 16: Shock Master
Card Destruction
Gateway of the Six
Heavy Storm
Monster Reborn
Pot of Avarice
Spellbook of Judgment
Super Rejuvenation
Solemn Judgment
Ultimate Offering

*Newly Limited*

Atlantean Dragoons
Brotherhood of the Fire Fist - Spirit
Deep Sea Diva
Genex Ally Birdman
Rescue Rabbit
Thunder King Rai-Oh
Evigishki Mind Augus
Dewloren, Tiger King of the Ice Barrier
Constellar Ptolemy M7
Dimensional Fissure
Gold Sarcophagus
Royal Tribute
Bottomless Trap Hole
Compulsory Evacuation Device
Eradicator Epidemic Virus
Macro Cosmos
Soul Drain
Torrential Tribute

*Newly Semi-Limited*

Mezuki
Plaguespreader Zombie
T.G. Striker
Fire Formation - Tenki
Dimensional Prison

*Newly Unlimited*

Destiny Hero - Malicious
The Agent of Mystery - Earth
Tsukuyomi
A Hero Lives
Black Whirlwind
E - Emergency Call
Hieratic Seal of Convocation
Pot of Duality
Scapegoat


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 20, 2013)

Interesting list

Edit: Shock Master


----------



## Delicious (Aug 20, 2013)

so many things wrong with that list


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 20, 2013)

So, no Trishula


----------



## Delicious (Aug 20, 2013)

good luck macro decks with 1 fissure and 1 macro

they put malicious and e-call to 3 only to ban stratos


----------



## LMJ (Aug 20, 2013)

oooo shit, heavy storm. RIP

stratos 

wtf @ monster reborn

pot of averice 

solemn judgement 

wtf they raping all the good magic / trap cards.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 20, 2013)

Blackwings back in black?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 21, 2013)

It's going to take a while for people to adjust to the huge shock of losing all those good cards. So many decks were hit directly and indirectly.

Well, you know what that means!

Everyone clamor to your Dark World and Infernity Decks!


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 21, 2013)

Why my baby Dragon Rulers forbidden?  Bullshit. 

Going back to my Jurrac deck.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 21, 2013)

That can't be a real question.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 21, 2013)

I want to kill myself ...


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 21, 2013)

Also ... its only from September to end of December though ... Konami might make us play seasons.


----------



## Darc (Aug 21, 2013)

lmfaooooooooooooo Konami being mad troll with the TCG list, Compluse, D fissure, bottomless and Macro to 1? Shock n Strat banned? Unlimited scape goats? Can't wait for regionals in October LOL, this format will be epic, glad the staples got his too, time for some creativity.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 21, 2013)

Well i'm glad you're happy. 

Gonna go to regionals with Madolches ... and figure out a plan from there ...


----------



## Darc (Aug 21, 2013)

What's not to like? A lot of broken cards were hit, like Royal Tribute and Gateway weren't seeing as much play this format but they were broken as hell, some choices are questionable of course like Strat but hey, take the good with the bad, this format has a lot of potential.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 21, 2013)

Darc said:


> What's not to like? A lot of broken cards were hit, like Royal Tribute and Gateway weren't seeing as much play this format but they were broken as hell, some choices are questionable of course like Strat but hey, take the good with the bad, this format has a lot of potential.



I just feel like they're trying to push sales for Bujins and Vampires. That's why they hit certain cards like Fissure, Macro, Soul Drain, and stuff like that ... all they care about is money ... I don't think they even care about rest of the player base anymore.



Its like they're pushing the player base away or something ...


----------



## LMJ (Aug 21, 2013)

What if they decided to toss out banlists, any and everything was up for use.


----------



## Darc (Aug 21, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I just feel like they're trying to push sales for Bujins and Vampires. That's why they hit certain cards like Fissure, Macro, Soul Drain, and stuff like that ... all they care about is money ... I don't think they even care about rest of the player base anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Its like they're pushing the player base away or something ...


True, they are all about that money but to their credit, a lot of this list is balanced and will force out creativity, this only for 3 months away, we'll see how it goes, I'm hyped.


LMJ said:


> What if they decided to toss out banlists, any and everything was up for use.



As long as things came back under their restrictions is be cool to see the best decks ever battle.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 21, 2013)

they ban cards like gateway, card destruction and ultimate offering but they leave infernity launcher alone


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 21, 2013)

LMJ said:


> That can't be a real question.



It is.  People act like they're soo broken and over powered, but before I ran Dragon Rulers I was running them into the ground.  They really aren't all that difficult to stop.  Prevent  special summons, start incorporating Level Limit into your deck, really they're hella exploitable.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 21, 2013)

blame super rejuv


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 21, 2013)

lol I actually have seen that combo before.  I haven't added SR to my deck, but it wasn't a bad combo.  It probably would have won, but it was a Tag Duel and my buddy was running Yubel like a champ.

Yeah, I guess I can see that.  SR isn't strong enough to ban, so they ban the dragons instead.  Still makes me sad.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 21, 2013)

I did ... same with most people ... certain times dragons were just stupid for how much they can do in a single turn ...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 21, 2013)

I Am Anarchy said:


> lol I actually have seen that combo before.  I haven't added SR to my deck, but it wasn't a bad combo.  It probably would have won, but it was a Tag Duel and my buddy was running Yubel like a champ.
> 
> Yeah, I guess I can see that.  SR isn't strong enough to ban, so they ban the dragons instead.  Still makes me sad.



They banned SR as well.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 21, 2013)

I Am Anarchy said:


> lol I actually have seen that combo before.  I haven't added SR to my deck, but it wasn't a bad combo.  It probably would have won, but it was a Tag Duel and my buddy was running Yubel like a champ.
> 
> Yeah, I guess I can see that.  SR isn't strong enough to ban, so they ban the dragons instead.  Still makes me sad.



it is banned, and was strong as hell.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 21, 2013)

Damn, they really went after dragon-users, huh?  Ah, well, I main Dinosaurs, anyway.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey guys ... I counted ... Konami probably screwed over 10 + decks today ...


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 21, 2013)

Damn, Konami, way to kill off hella decks.

And promoting Bujins?  I need to do more research on them.  I have a Bujin deck but it's not all that great.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 21, 2013)

This guy cracks me up.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmiURnWZglk&feature=c4-overview&list=UUatmc4McEx5tY_orMPPpXBQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Aug 21, 2013)

Bujins are okay, you lose if you don't see Yamato by turn 2 tho lol


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 21, 2013)

Newest card to side is probably Banisher of the Radiance.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 21, 2013)

> Unlimited scape goats?


        .


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 21, 2013)

Well mermails got hit so I'm probably going back to Agents -1 Rai-oh/Solemn/Reborn/Heavy


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 21, 2013)

This format is either gonna be really interesting or really disturbing.


----------



## Dil (Aug 21, 2013)

RESCUE RABBIT!!!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

MY ONLY DINO DECK


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 21, 2013)

> EVIGISHKI MIND AUGUS - Gishki (Thanks Konami for killing a deck that wasn't even a thing ...)



Did any Gishki decks even use mind augus outside of that dumb FTK deck?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 21, 2013)

And now I can use my Destiny Zombies


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 21, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> Did any Gishki decks even use mind augus outside of that dumb FTK deck?



The FTK isn't even really a easy to pull off FTK ... and no not really ... the first Ritual card they banned was part of a really dumb FTK.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 21, 2013)

Damn, My macro deck just died. 


 Destiny Zombie with xyz might make a comeback

3 malicious 
2 mezuki
and a plague spreader

Even my Anti-meta needs to be fixed. 

I'm already hating this list.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 21, 2013)

Two plaguespreaders. 

Well except now there's no stratos ... so have to run like 3 diamond dudes ...


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 21, 2013)

No heavy storm You can play that card that prevents banish. unlimited plaguespreader. 

Royal oppression is still banned. no more Solemn and Warning is still limited.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 21, 2013)

trap hole is still around


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 21, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> No heavy storm You can play that card that prevents banish. unlimited plaguespreader.
> 
> Royal oppression is still banned. no more Solemn and Warning is still limited.



But but Mezuki is back at 2 ... so much abuse is nao possiberl. 



Delicious said:


> trap hole is still around


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 22, 2013)

Who cares about Trap hole when You can just abuse Special summons Synchro and XYZ. Bottomless is also Restricted to 1.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh Shade you won't like it when I can play Trap Holes from my hand by using Traptrix. 


_She just wants a hug._


----------



## Santí (Aug 22, 2013)

Feels good to have Internet again


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 22, 2013)

Just wondering, do we have a date for this new tournament?


----------



## Darc (Aug 23, 2013)

Locals Report, we used the new TCG list

Went undefeated with Constellars in Swiss, lost in top 4 to Plant Dragon Rulers, that deck is real and a lot more skillful to use. 2 Plant Dragon Rulers, 1 Constellar(me!) and 1 Infernity made up our top 4 this week, bout 35 to 40 people entered.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 23, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Feels good to have Internet again



:33

Welcome back brah!



> Locals Report, we used the new TCG list
> 
> Went undefeated with Constellars in Swiss, lost in top 4 to Plant Dragon Rulers, that deck is real and a lot more skillful to use. 2 Plant Dragon Rulers, 1 Constellar(me!) and 1 Infernity made up our top 4 this week, bout 35 to 40 people entered.



Nice! I got top 4 with Madolches ... it was Fire Kings, World Prophecies, Infernities, and Madolches.


----------



## Santí (Aug 23, 2013)

>Plant Dragon Rulers

Well now....


----------



## Darc (Aug 23, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Nice! I got top 4 with Madolches ... it was Fire Kings, World Prophecies, Infernities, and Madolches.


THE i*c*st DECK! Good shit tho haha, I wanna try World since I picked it up but ehhhh testing Gagaga next week, Spellbooks will have to wait.


Sant? said:


> >Plant Dragon Rulers
> 
> Well now....



The first ban list hit for a deck never really does much, Plant Rulers are pretty legit tho.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 23, 2013)

Darc said:


> *THE i*c*st DECK*! Good shit tho haha, I wanna try World since I picked it up but ehhhh testing Gagaga next week, Spellbooks will have to wait.



I still don't understand! 

Thanks though.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh yea with Macro and Difiss getting limited to 1 Madolche can also run wild.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 23, 2013)

No heavy storm really makes the deck good. 

Disappointed about the lack of Ultimate Offering though.


----------



## Darc (Aug 23, 2013)

You have a trap card that does the same thing, SO NO COMPLAINTS FROM YOU!


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 23, 2013)

Darc said:


> You have a trap card that does the same thing, SO NO COMPLAINTS FROM YOU!



Butt butt, it only special summons.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 23, 2013)

Darc said:


> You have a trap card that does the same thing, SO NO COMPLAINTS FROM YOU!



It only special summons, Ultimate Offering + Mageline was generally a OTK, which isn't possible with Palooza.

Also nothing is coming up when I google Madolches + i*c*st, so I have no idea where that is comming from.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 23, 2013)

It was something about the Madolche princess...

 I heard/saw someone saying/posting (not sure) wincess when madolche came out it's been awhile.... Probably how it ended as i*c*st....


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 23, 2013)

Actually after thinking about for a long time ... I think I know ...

Madolche Pudd*in*g*ces*s ... 

You kids today with your dirty minds.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Aug 23, 2013)

The more you know.


----------



## Darc (Aug 23, 2013)

Transmodify being like 60 dollars after the ban list was revealed really makes me wish I got them at 20 when JOTL came out 



Linkofone said:


> Actually after thinking about for a long time ... I think I know ...
> 
> Madolche Pudd*in*g*ces*s ...
> 
> You kids today with your dirty minds.



That's what gave it away for me, the Madolches are one big, rich family who only reproduce with each other, Hootcake likes to watch.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 23, 2013)

Darc said:


> *Transmodify being like 60 dollars after the ban list *was revealed really makes me wish I got them at 20 when JOTL came out
> 
> 
> 
> That's what gave it away for me, the Madolches are one big, rich family who only reproduce with each other, Hootcake likes to watch.



Ikr? I got 1 for an Ancient Mew. 

Maid and Butler are not part of the family. Nor is Messangelto.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 24, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_oosANzPJY[/youtube]

Exactly how I felt at the moment the list was confirmed.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 24, 2013)

I just remembered our country is using the OCG ban list. And I'm following the OCG banlist, My decks aren't hit. 

 and I can use Trish again



> Newly Forbidden:
> 
> * Burner, Dragon Ruler of Sparks
> * Lightning, Dragon Ruler of Drafts
> ...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 24, 2013)

I thought Elemental Hero Stratos was banned?


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 24, 2013)

It is banned in TCG but not in OCG.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 24, 2013)

Shade I'm going to continue to shake my fist at you ...


----------



## Darc (Aug 28, 2013)

bumppppppppp D:


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh yeah ... I knew there was something I forgot ...


----------



## Darc (Aug 28, 2013)

Where do you live?


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 28, 2013)

Texas.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 28, 2013)

Dallas/Fort Worth Regionals is on the 7th of September. Its going to be radical. :33


----------



## Darc (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice, I got my first one in Philly on Oct 5th then again in MD at the end of Oct, gonna be hype but so far away. Hopefully I'll be set on what to play by then.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 28, 2013)

Awesome.

Yeah ... I was wondering what decks are going to dominate and then decide on a decent deck ... Gonna have to check regionals. 

Decree is going to be a sided card again.


----------



## Darc (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah, no doubt about that one, YCS Toronto is this weekend so it'll be interesting to see what decks top. BlackWings and Infernites got a lot of hype behind them right now but I still think Plant Rulers and Water will take up the most tops, maybe Spellbooks lmao.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 28, 2013)

I test played against the World of Prophecy deck, it is still decent but just limited because of the lack of speed. 

Actually both top decks slowed down much much ...

Ekk ... Blackwings ... I understand why Shock Master is banned.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 28, 2013)

im testing prophecy and its really fun

tried world but it drew 3 games straight took it out

i swear everyone plays dark worlds on ygopro


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah ... with Macro and D-Fiss and 1 ... There are going to be a large amount of Dark Worlds, Lightsworns, Chaos Dragons, Bujins, Mermails, and Zombies around ... its gonna be a pain to get through ... but y'all check this out ... I had this card from a while ago ... may think of siding it. 



Regardless of what deck ... this hurts your opponents more ...


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 28, 2013)

Also chain burn ... side royal decree and rainbow life for Chain burn. :33


----------



## Delicious (Aug 28, 2013)

that card is very nice 

only works for one turn though so better make a big play on your turn


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 28, 2013)

:33 It can be used as a defensive or offensive play. :33

Activate it during your standby phase ... they can't veiler you anymore. 

Activate it when they use Solar Recharge. :33


----------



## Delicious (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Darc (Aug 29, 2013)

DDG is actually a pretty useful sounding card, might try that out, good work kid.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Darc (Aug 29, 2013)

She wants me to nut on her face, no card can save her from this.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 29, 2013)

I actually have nothing to say to that.


----------



## Darc (Aug 29, 2013)

You love it.

Locals today, Spellbooks are ready to go.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 29, 2013)

Same. Probably gonna go troll somebody with this deck ... they don't call me Handtrap Liu for nothing.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 29, 2013)

If another tournament start which banlist are we going to follow?


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 29, 2013)

I assume that there has to be an agreement between both parties.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 29, 2013)

Combination of both.  But Zombie/Darkworld/LS will dominate with that.  OCG almost have no Changes only affecting very few decks, While TCG basically change the Meta. Affecting even the Anti-meta decks.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 29, 2013)

Lol OCG Trish TCG ... we got no response.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 29, 2013)

You have 3 malicious and 3 d-draw.  trish is still better.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 29, 2013)

3 D-draws and Maliciouses is nothing without Stratos.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 29, 2013)

chaos-end master can search malicious


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 29, 2013)

I know that I am not in this tournament but for gods sake... I just got rule sharked on the rules of the Dragon Rulers.
Blaster and the water one. How come I cant negate their special summon with Laggia?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 29, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> I know that I am not in this tournament but for gods sake... I just got rule sharked on the rules of the Dragon Rulers.
> Blaster and the water one. How come I cant negate their special summon with Laggia?



The Dragon Ruler's special summon is due to an effect, so Laggia can't negate it (it can only negate inherent summons). 

Dolkka can negate the effect to special summon themselves however.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 30, 2013)

^ That.

Just like how Solemn Judgment can't negate the effect of Rescue Rabbit or Madolche Hootcake. But it can negate when the two monsters try to xyz summon.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 30, 2013)

With this text you should be able to negate it.

*During either player's turn, when a monster(s) would be Normal or Special Summoned,* OR a Spell/Trap Card is activated:

But lol for Konami using another special rules for card effects that basically ignores the card text(This probably is the fifth one they have). 

The effect of "Evolzar Laggia" can only negate Special Summons* which do not start Chain Links*




Well they are probably going to have an errata in the Future to remove the confusion.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 30, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> With this text you should be able to negate it.
> 
> *During either player's turn, when a monster(s) would be Normal or Special Summoned,* OR a Spell/Trap Card is activated:
> 
> ...



Errata isn't needed when PSCT exists

You can tell which summon is inherent/built-in and which isn't depending on the text. 



> Monsters with Built-In Special Summon other than Synchro and Xyz is now denoted with parentheses " () " the location from where they can be Special Summoned.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 30, 2013)

Problem Solving Card Text ... yay ...


----------



## Delicious (Aug 30, 2013)

lol what....


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 30, 2013)

WOOOOOO


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 30, 2013)

So ... YCS Toronto is this weekend. Any thoughts on which deck will top?


----------



## LMJ (Aug 30, 2013)

Plant Rulers


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh yeah ... that's still a deck.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 31, 2013)

I think a Dark World rogue is going to sneak it's way into the top cut.

I think Plant Rulers and Mermails will occupy the most spots though.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 31, 2013)

Derp Worlds might actually ... with 1 macro and 1 fissure.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 31, 2013)

what I would like to see: Bujin and Fire Fist (and not that godawful rabbit fist either)

what will actually top: mermail and d-rulers


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 31, 2013)

4-Axis with Wolfbarks?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Sep 1, 2013)

Black Whirlwind at 3 was a good idea konami ... not ...


----------



## Delicious (Sep 1, 2013)

Black Whirlwind isnt really that broken


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 1, 2013)

I think searching for your honest is pretty broken ...


----------



## Delicious (Sep 1, 2013)

i always blow up their monsters so their kaluts are dead lol


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey it is utility. If you have an answer, good. Most of the time other people won't have answers.

Also ... Madolches TOP 34! !

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGaSW8HZQLY[/youtube]


----------



## Delicious (Sep 2, 2013)

Dragon Rulers with 1 Dandy won

and Mermail second place


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 2, 2013)

It was to be expected ... E-Dragons and Mermails just got a bit slower.


----------



## Darc (Sep 2, 2013)

Dragon deck that won was weird but the weird shit works lol, been watching the deck profiles all morning, top 32 was pretty damn diverse and interesting. FF flopped tho, they should of left Spirit at 2 at least lol.

Excited to see what happens next, glad I got World for cheap, its at 25 now lol.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't know ... I thought 4 axis would still be decent ... Billy Brake was still decent though.


----------



## Darc (Sep 2, 2013)

Decent doesn't top tho, Brake is still a monster but Hoban is consistent as fuck.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 2, 2013)

...

Well I guess.


----------



## Darc (Sep 3, 2013)

So what's been working well for you in testing, that i*c*st deck topped, I know you're a fan of that arc type lol


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 3, 2013)

He played a really weird build of E-teleport variant ...with baaple ...


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 4, 2013)

Gonna have to playtest tonight to see if my variant of Madolches is competitive enough for regionals ... hopefully it might be ...


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 4, 2013)

Madolches will sweep.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 4, 2013)

E-TeleMadolches.


----------



## Darc (Sep 5, 2013)

What even hurts that deck? We need an Earth Imprisoning mirror


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 5, 2013)

Effect Veiler hurts the deck.


----------



## Darc (Sep 5, 2013)

That hurts just about any deck tho 

Regional in VA I am 50/50 on going to this weekend, its a 5 hour drive :I


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 5, 2013)

5 hour drive that is worth it.


----------



## Delicious (Sep 5, 2013)

mkohl40 just spent 700$ on the giant hand

[youtube]Kqb-OEOXVsg[/youtube]


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 6, 2013)

Lol, just gonna wait another 1 + years for the reprint.


----------



## Darc (Sep 6, 2013)

That dude is an idiot, like holy shit.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey at least you know that card probably won't drop in value.


----------



## Negrito (Sep 6, 2013)

$700? Lol that's a lil much.

On the same note, what's the most expensive card out in the market right now?


----------



## Darc (Sep 6, 2013)

Transmodify and Dracosack are like between 60-70, High Priestess is climbing up there again too.


----------



## Negrito (Sep 6, 2013)

Darc said:


> Transmodify and Dracosack are like between 60-70, High Priestess is climbing up there again too.



60-70 for Transmodify? Found a secret rare for 40: 

I couldn't find Dracosack on that site.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 7, 2013)

Dracosacks are about 70 now and Transmodify dropped a bit. But still expensive for cardboard.


----------



## Santí (Sep 7, 2013)

Delicious said:


> *700$*



wat


----------



## Negrito (Sep 7, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Dracosacks are about 70 now and Transmodify dropped a bit. But still expensive for cardboard.



My thoughts exactly. I just spent 65 on the D-Rulers tin set, zexal collection tin and some other cards I wanted, and it felt a bit much lol.

New deck for Shadow Specters:

*Monsters*
2x Shadow Vampire
3x Vampire Sorcerer
2x Vampire Lord
1x Vampire Grace
1x Vampire Lady
2x Zombie Master
3x Goblin Zombie
2x Mezuki
2x Effect Veiler
1x Armageddon Knight
1x Dark Armed Dragon​
I'm thinking of taking V. Lady and a Zombie Master out for two Plaguespreaders.

Spells
3x Vampire Kingdom
2x Book of Life
2x Pot of Duality
2x Instant Fusion
2x Mystical Space Typhoon
1x Book of Moon
1x Foolish Burial
1x Dark Hole​
Would taking out 2 Instant Fusion for 1 more Pot and 1 more MST be better?

Traps
1x Compulsory Evacuation Device
1x Solemn Warning
1x Torrential Tribute
1x Bottomless Trap Hole
1x Phoenix Wing Wind Blast
1x Call of the Haunted

Extra Deck
3x Edelritter - Vampire Bram
1x Adreus, Keeper of Armageddon
1x Shark Fortress
1x Number 61: Volcasaurus
1x Gaia Dragon, the Thunder Charger
1x Lavalval Chain
1x Number 66: Master Key Beetle
1x Maestroke the Symphony Djinn
1x Gem-Knight Pearl
1x Number 50: Blackship of Corn
2x Reaper on the Nightmare​
What do you guys think? I need help with the extra deck the most, especially if I'm including Plaguespreader Zombie. What would be the best Level 6, 7 and 8 Syncros?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks good. 

For 6 I would say Orient Dragon

For 7 I would say Black Rose Dragon

For 8 I would say Thought Ruler Archfiend.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey folks, when is the next tournament?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 10, 2013)

When everyone is more active and has more time i guess.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 10, 2013)

loollolololol. Just got a Mermail deck, took some time to get used to it but damn man do they really rock!

Anyways, I lent some cards to a friend for like 6 months and when he gave them back they where all curved. Not lending my stuff again unless its only for a day.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 10, 2013)

Negrito said:


> My thoughts exactly. I just spent 65 on the D-Rulers tin set, zexal collection tin and some other cards I wanted, and it felt a bit much lol.
> 
> New deck for Shadow Specters:
> 
> ...



You also might want to try out transmodify. 



Suigetsu said:


> loollolololol. Just got a Mermail deck, took some time to get used to it but damn man do they really rock!
> 
> Anyways, I lent some cards to a friend for like 6 months and when he gave them back they where all curved and some of them where missing... I am not lending moar cards unless it is a couple of em or if they give it back on the same day.



Lol at least the deck fits your name. 

Yeah I learned to not lend people cards anymore.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 11, 2013)

OMG ASTRAL Pack #3

Ultimate Maestroke!?!!!!?!?!?!?


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 12, 2013)

Whaaa?! Marksmen Ultimate Rare? this is superb news yeah!!!

Hey, do you think that they will do a saga of the dark magician just as they did one for the blue eyes?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 12, 2013)

Knowing Konami ... I actually can't tell ... they're not as predictable as before.


----------



## Darc (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Maestroke? Okay that's kind of neat but Marksmen as an Ultimate too? Fucking Mermail has enough foiled out cards, I wanna see a Tenki super and a Crisonblader Ulti, something awesome, some of the announced supers are just TRASH, fucking glad my locals gives store credit over this shit LOL


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 12, 2013)

^ Same here ... but I've been talking about Ultimate Maestreoke for a while now. :33


----------



## Darc (Sep 13, 2013)

So its all confirmed, only decent stuff is Maestroke and Tenki for Ultis imo, super cresent and star hall is cool too, tho star hall isn't that viable now imo, might pick up the cresents tho. Anything catch your eye?

Also locals report yesterday, went undefeated with Constellars.
Beat(in order of rounds) Final Count down, Mech beasts, Dragunitys, Agents and Plant Rulers. 5-0 Got 3 of the new Blue eyes deck, gonna merge it with Spellbooks.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 13, 2013)

Lol Final Countdown. 

Congratz.

I really like holo Serene Psychic Witch. She looks good in super. But I am afraid I would draw her more if she was holo. 

Ultimate Tenki looks epic. :33


----------



## Darc (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah its weird I feel like I draw the holo cards more too LOL. I still haven't gotten Ulti SB of Powers, still 40$ so not worth it, just got some German commons for 4.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 13, 2013)

I would have thought that the price wouidn't be as high anymore, but I guess Prophecies are still good.


----------



## Darc (Sep 13, 2013)

If people didn't over value so much then it be a much better World of Prophecy loooool


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 13, 2013)

probably because it is shiny ... people like shiny things (not HA shiny).


----------



## Negrito (Sep 13, 2013)

Do any of you guys have 2 effect veiler for trade or sell?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 13, 2013)

Veiler shouldn't be too hard to acquire at this point. Many people should still have it.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 18, 2013)

here

Lightsworns are getting 2 tuners and a Synchro.


----------



## Negrito (Sep 18, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Veiler shouldn't be too hard to acquire at this point. Many people should still have it.



Where do you shop at? Or at least where would you trade?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 18, 2013)

At my local card shop. 

I usually buy stuff on Ebay.


----------



## Negrito (Sep 18, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> At my local card shop.



Bah, I don't have a "local store" 



> I usually buy stuff on Ebay.



Ok I guess, I'll look on ebay and see.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 18, 2013)

Darc said:


> Ultimate Maestroke? Okay that's kind of neat but Marksmen as an Ultimate too? Fucking Mermail has enough foiled out cards.



Exactly, time to finish up having all the deck foiled up lolol.

Oh well watheva, so there is a good way to merge spellbooks with blu eyes? how is it done?
I have spellbooks, but I am still missing the ones that came after the tower of prophecy.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 18, 2013)

I think the Maiden Prophecy build is more popular in OCG. I played against a few ... honestly normal prophecy build is better.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 19, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I think the Maiden Prophecy build is more popular in OCG. I played against a few ... honestly normal prophecy build is better.



Getting world of prophecy is a huge pain man. Also I dont really like its drawing, it should had been some kind of Dark Paladin or stuf, you know as the upgrade of white skilled magician or something like that.

Can anyone give me some tips on how to defeat evil swarms with Mermails?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 19, 2013)

Lol Undine pitch infantry.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 19, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Lol Undine pitch infantry.



undine pitch infantry?
Those pesky save zones arghh.

Is it true that there is a new grave keeper coming out?
I've

Dang it, I wish they would give just a little more support to evols  the only thing they missed was a dino card that destroyed when it arrived to the field.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 20, 2013)

Lol yes.

Yes new gravekeepers support is coming out.

Evols might have more support coming out in the future.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 20, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Lol yes.
> 
> Yes new gravekeepers support is coming out.
> 
> Evols might have more support coming out in the future.



OMG! I cant believe it!, what made this sudden change of heart for konami? I thought that they where like "screw the old stuff and keep making new one in order to keep selling new and new"

I am super happy about all of this sudden news  hurray!!!


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 20, 2013)

I know right? Konami is actually doing something good. 

Also ... hoping that Konami might make duel terminal into a animated series ...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 20, 2013)

Will there be a new tournament?


----------



## Darc (Sep 20, 2013)

New Lightsworn stuff is decent, letting you mill before the end phase is neat and they are tuners but that new GK card is fucking trash lol, GK need some tuners and XYZ cards, not more useless boss monsters.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 20, 2013)

Darc said:


> New Lightsworn stuff is decent, letting you mill before the end phase is neat and they are tuners but that new GK card is fucking trash lol, GK need some tuners and XYZ cards, not more useless boss monsters.



Do you know who is that new GK? do you have a link?? show it to us man. come on.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 20, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Will there be a new tournament?



We'll make one



Darc said:


> New Lightsworn stuff is decent, letting you mill before the end phase is neat and they are tuners but that new GK card is fucking trash lol, GK need some tuners and XYZ cards, not more useless boss monsters.



It has a neat Slifer effect. 



Suigetsu said:


> Do you know who is that new GK? do you have a link?? show it to us man. come on.




Looks like Marik.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 20, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> We'll make one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely not by the same guy that did the original GK art. Also it is awful as it is ugly looking. IMO.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 21, 2013)

But it has the God card tablets on the back.


----------



## Qinglong (Sep 22, 2013)

Won locals, which is pretty much the nationals

Inverz rabbit best deck in the Triangle, followed by Hieratic Incarnates and Constellar placing 3rd


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 22, 2013)

o.o

My locals Lswarms can never top because we have Prophecies, Mermails, and Plant rulers.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 22, 2013)

It still looks like big foot lol.

Bloody Constellars, I need to find a way to beat em with ma Mermails. And what the heck is Inverz rabbit and Hieratic Incarnates? LOL.

Also, Damn plant rulers they rarely loose.

Yo Link, that priestess looks extremely wierd.


----------



## Qinglong (Sep 22, 2013)

evillswarms with rescue rabbit basically

hieratich incarnates uses tempest redox and like 1 stream with su/nebthet/eset/neph swing of memories and luster dragon #2
seal of convocation of course, and gold sarcs

otk setup using atum REDMD M7 gauntlet shooter and Gaia Dragon the thunder charger


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 22, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> It still looks like big foot lol.
> 
> Bloody Constellars, I need to find a way to beat em with ma Mermails. And what the heck is Inverz rabbit and Hieratic Incarnates? LOL.
> 
> ...



Honestly best pic i could find ... there are some questionable ones  that i don't want to use ...


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 22, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Honestly best pic i could find ... there are some questionable ones  that i don't want to use ...



I found one where the priestess had one bigger boob that the other. That particular detail kills it for me. It also makes me think that it was the actual reason for them to reduce her boob size in the TCG version.
I like this one, thought I dont rly like chibis.

This one makes me question the knowledge of anatomy from the artist.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 23, 2013)

Meh ... I'll figure something out.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 23, 2013)

I was testing my old Dark Magician's deck out and I ran into a guy tat had an almost pure trap deck.
Most annoying thing ever, I managed to beat it with an epic Yugi styled play. But then he kept negating my royal decrees with bloody dark bribe.

Made me consider on adding a Jinzo to it hahaha. Btw, can Jinzo be negated with Solemn warning?


----------



## Qinglong (Sep 23, 2013)

yes it can


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 23, 2013)

Dark magician deck without chaos is pretty hard to run.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 23, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Dark magician deck without chaos is pretty hard to run.



Without chaos magician? you tell me 
It used to be its trump card, until the D.D. cards came and you could make loops with it, resulting on it getting banned ;__;

Now Dark Magician decks are dead, that's why it needs support just like the Blu Eyes did.

Heck a card that could help get the Dark Paladin quick too would be awesome as well. Getting it out with king of the swamp its super hard >_<


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 23, 2013)

A Dark Magician deck is hard because most of the supports it has can't help it compete in the current meta game ... Blue-Eyes Deck can now compete because of the new support. Also most spellcaster support are pretty specific towards a archetype anyways.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 24, 2013)

I like the background stories that some of them have, for example:
The Prophecy magician's where attacked by Endymion's and his spellcasters because he didnt want to unite his citadel with the knowledge of the Spellbooks grand tower.

So he was like: there can only be one spellcaster boss aorund here.

Unfortunately for him, the Propheciy guys activated spellbook of judgement and well... its banned for a reason after all.

But yeah, they really need a support card, otherwise they are unplayable.
At least the way that I played is by throwing all the DM to the graveyard so the DMG become mini beating tanks, and with the wands that give power ups and mage powers, they end up having like 4000 atk.
Also their easy convocation with Amarylease, making them easy normal summon.

And dont forget lockdown with village of the spellcasters and royal decrees.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 24, 2013)

The Dark Magician archetype needs more support in general.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 24, 2013)

Can you stop Ophion's no summon ability if you do effect veiler to it?


----------



## Qinglong (Sep 24, 2013)

yes

for the turn it's veiler'd

aka your opponent's


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes Qing is right ... but most likely they won't attack risking Trag or Gorz.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 25, 2013)

I found out a way to zap em, with skill drain and Bahamut Shark.
Also bloody royal decrees, because they get really bloody annoying with their trap fields.


----------



## Darc (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks, found 'em (:

I have 2 ultras and one Ulti, trade me so I can have a set


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2013)

Np,

But I already have my set. 

Now I wish they were 1st eds.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 28, 2013)

Erm ... Swift Scarecrow, or mirror force?


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 28, 2013)

Technically since it cant be targeted, does that mean that I can attack directly?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 28, 2013)

No, you still have to kill it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 28, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> No, you still have to kill it.



That card then its too damn annoying. Why do people prefer to pull out dracossac instead is beyond me.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 28, 2013)

> Is Zexal show any good? I saw some episodes and they where pretty solid IMO.



Zexal is better then people give credit, the main problem it has a lot of potential to be great but they squander it. Yuma is annoying, but the rest of the cast is pretty good.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 28, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> That card then its too damn annoying. Why do people prefer to pull out dracossac instead is beyond me.



Uhh, because dark hole is a card.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 28, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Zexal is better then people give credit, the main problem it has a lot of potential to be great but they squander it. Yuma is annoying, but the rest of the cast is pretty good.



Like Shark, Shark rocks!

And yeah Dark Hole.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 29, 2013)

Yep Dark Hole is cool.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 29, 2013)

Dark Hole is extreme yo.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 29, 2013)

Yuma you card.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 29, 2013)

Lul, if Yuma becomes a card I will protest to Konami.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 29, 2013)

Holy crap ultimate Effect Veilers are going up around 50-80 on ebay for singles ...


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 30, 2013)

good thing I got mines for 25 bucks each.

Went to a tourney the other day, I lost 1-2 only cause I didnt brought my Big Eye and I dont have dracossack.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice. 

Shouldn't rely on Big Eye or Dracossack too much. 

------

I'm thinking of rebuilding Lightsworns again.


----------



## Darc (Sep 30, 2013)

^ Your set kinda gave that away


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 30, 2013)

Gotta love'em Lightsworn Ladies.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 30, 2013)

what's that lightsworn char? is it from the new cards?

I played vs a lightsworn and I lost cause I forgot to side deck and again... big eye.
Playing Mermails so if someone brings up a 3k card and I aint got atlanteans in hand, I am in huge trouble.

That's why, Big eye. I remember getting it for 13 usd like a year ago.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 30, 2013)

Shire, Lightsworn Spirit. She isn't very new, however new Lightsworn monsters are coming out.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 30, 2013)

I know, she is not very good is she? She should had been better, considering that the art in her card is awesome.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah, she could have been a tuner. That would have been good for LS possibly making them a little bit better before.


----------



## Darc (Oct 2, 2013)

Regionals this Saturday, hype.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah I think we may have one in San Antonio.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone gettin Astral Pack 3?
Gundes are around 10 bucks each in super, I may get some... maybe...
got a deal of 3 for 27, should I take it?

If someone gets an Ult. Altantean marskmen... lets trade plz.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 2, 2013)

I have an ulti marksman. But I don't know what I need.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 2, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I have an ulti marksman. But I don't know what I need.



for real?

Trade or sell it to me man, come on... uppyface


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 2, 2013)

I'll think about it dude. Right now YGO isn't my top priority.


----------



## Darc (Oct 3, 2013)

Astral pack 3 sucks, but I do want those super cresents lol.



Linkofone said:


> I'll think about it dude. Right now YGO isn't my top priority.



Stop lying


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm not. 

Skeel is just too much right now mang.


----------



## Darc (Oct 3, 2013)

No man, its time to d-d-d-d-d-DUELLLLL


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 3, 2013)

Nah, maybe. 

Maybe.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 3, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Nah, maybe.
> 
> Maybe.



come on man, gimmie that infantry marskmen kindly plz?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 4, 2013)

Still might have to think about it for a bit. 

Meanwhile ... I legitly laughed at the release of SIX SENSE.





> Choose two numbers from 1 to 6, then roll a six-sided die. If you roll either of those numbers, draw that number of cards, otherwise send cards from the top of your Deck to the Graveyard equal to the die result.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 4, 2013)

Is that card even for real? always picking 5 and 6. Ohhh, ahh.

Man I cant believe Tuning never got a 2nd printing.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 4, 2013)

Lol its tots real. Unfortunately.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 6, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Lol its tots real. Unfortunately.



Five or six cards is right but pot of greed is wrong.

This people... Ima going to write a letter to Konami.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 6, 2013)

Whatever happens you'll lessen your deck that card is too broken we might probably see it in the banned list next format.


----------



## Ftg07 (Oct 6, 2013)

Is this still the tourney from july?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes, unfortunately everyone kinda forgotten


----------



## Karyu Endan (Oct 7, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Whatever happens you'll lessen your deck that card is too broken we might probably see it in the banned list next format.



Oh it is *definitely* getting banned next format. Sixth Sense coming out at 1 is a blatant cash grab by Konami; Sixth Sense is being released to the TCG in the upcoming Legendary Collection 4 Mega-pack, that comes in sets of 5 with the Joey's World box.  The card being legally usable this format means lots of people are going to buy the Joey's World box for that card. Once the card actually sees play in the TCG circles everyone's going to realize it's broken (heck, Sixth Sense has been banned in the OCG for a very long time now) and Sixth Sense will get banned when the format changes again.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 7, 2013)

Lul gais.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 7, 2013)

I dont see really anything that Joey used to use in that list. It should had been called Mai's world LOL.

Well good for the harpie players then.

I won my first tourney !!! Hurray for me!
Now I am going to look for a Deep Sea Diva in Super, in Italian if possible hehehe.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 7, 2013)

Congratz!

Joey used Scapegoats, foolish burial, Baby Dragon, Polymerization, and Monster Reborn. 

Super Divas would look great!


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh boy if the rumors are true ... then the next 2 month would be the "Best" format ever.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 8, 2013)

Also make way for Harpies ...


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 8, 2013)

Sixth Sense coming to TCG, because Dragon's don't have enough support yet.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 8, 2013)

As a common too. 

Apparently.


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 8, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> As a common too.
> 
> Apparently.



This is one thing I'm sorta happy about actually, that deck does not need more pay2win cards.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 8, 2013)

Well it will be at 1 and then banned so ...


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 8, 2013)

You have that harpie?
Also what are they planning to do in the next format? bloody dragons, dragons and dragons.

Hey does anyone have the letter address of Konami Japan and or Kazuki Takahashi? I had it but I lost it


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 8, 2013)

No, it is just one of the ones that Konami leaked out. 

Next format I hope will be slowed down.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 8, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> No, it is just one of the ones that Konami leaked out.
> 
> Next format I hope will be slowed down.



what do you have in mind?

They love to censor stuff, is it true that 4kids has a hand on the censorship of the cards?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 8, 2013)

lol 4kids is one of my greetest enemies. 

I was thinking of Chaos, Lightsworns, Zombies, Chaos Dragons.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 8, 2013)

Your last set was much better than this current one.

Apparently the Grave keepers are getting another support card aside from the saskwach looking one.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 8, 2013)

Can't blame me for being a Miku fan. 

Besides Rescue Rabbit will always come back. 

Hope Gravekeepers will come back to rape again.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2013)

those gravekeepers, better gather all of their common cards soon 

man do you live in the u.s.? getting a bloody deep sea diva over here its extremely difficult. I should had bought mine when I had the chance >_>.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 9, 2013)

lol.

Yes. I don't attempt to get cards unless I can get them cheaply.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 10, 2013)

I've

Now I wonder... which one is card support and feedback?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 10, 2013)

What Konami needs to do is make a Duel Terminal Animate series ...


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 10, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> What Konami needs to do is make a Duel Terminal Animate series ...



Definitely, that would be super special awsome!

Write down in a letter and send it to them. the more the merrier.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 10, 2013)

Already working on it. 

Should be finished around 2020.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 10, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Already working on it.
> 
> Should be finished around 2020.



 oh you...

you are horrible.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 10, 2013)

I will do within my power to make it happen. :mayBe


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 10, 2013)

I remember playing this game when Chaos Emperor Dragon ran amok, i.e. a shit long time ago. Looking at it now, it's so...confusing.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Oct 10, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> I dont see really anything that Joey used to use in that list. It should had been called Mai's world LOL.
> 
> Well good for the harpie players then.
> 
> ...



That's not the full list, only some notable cards from each rarity. The full list includes, in order, a bunch of Joey's cards, a bunch of Mai's cards, a bunch of Marik's cards, a bunch of Rex Raptor's cards (i.e. dinosaurs), a bunch of Keith's cards, a bunch of Bonz' cards, a bunch of the Paradox brothers' cards, various fiends, Dark World cards, Gravekeeper cards, luck-based cards (stuff involving coins and dice - Sixth Sense is grouped here), a bunch of trap holes, then finally miscellaneous staples.

You can see it here:



The pack is structured such that it represents the cards used by Joey, as well as his opponents.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 11, 2013)

Yugioh has changed quite a bit during the last couple of years. Getting more fun, kinda.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 11, 2013)

Rejoice! I have found a hero that will help us send the letter  or email.

Karyu: oh yeah, that makes more sense now.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 11, 2013)

Whooooo?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 11, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Whooooo?



A hero Dweller from Naruto forums.  he is awesome and always helps people.

Will you also write a letter email and send it - not in 20 years - but in less time?

Also what have you thought about the marksmen


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 11, 2013)

He sounds like a Champion. 

I will try. 

I am still thinking about it. 

Haven't been able to really yugioh in a week though.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 12, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> He sounds like a Champion.
> 
> I will try.
> 
> ...



That's ok.

I already sent a tweet to them, not sure about the proper e-mail or mail address still however


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome, that would be extreme. :3


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 15, 2013)

Is anyone here familiar with Mermails?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 15, 2013)

I think a few people are.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 16, 2013)

Just like to say that with the release of Six Sense, I would be aware of fast OTKs now. 

Also, Shadow Specters comes out in half a month! :33


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 17, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Just like to say that with the release of Six Sense, I would be aware of fast OTKs now.
> 
> Also, Shadow Specters comes out in half a month! :33



Hurray! are you going to play ghost tricks? there isn't something that I am really looking for on that pack though.

I would like to ask for some advise on my deck, since I am thinking on entering the regionals that come at the end of the month.

Should everyone have six sense now?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 17, 2013)

Haha, I might check them out. Seems fun. Who knows, maybe more TCG mermail support. 

What kind of advice do you need?

Erm, well not really. Six Sense was short printed so ... not everyone could get one.

Although a lot of people at regionals would try to run them. So do be careful.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 17, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Haha, I might check them out. Seems fun. Who knows, maybe more TCG mermail support.
> 
> What kind of advice do you need?



 from the bottom of my heart I hope you are not kidding me!

Let me send you my list.

So short print then huh? it comes in booster packs or in the big box of joeys world?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 18, 2013)

Joey's World. I'd rather trade for it though. Try to find a local near your area. It is too risky paying 40 dollars for it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 18, 2013)

Alright, got that. Also should I get a dracossack? or wait for it to be on the new tins? or umm keep winning Tychicon booster packs in small tourneys and hope for it to pop out?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 18, 2013)

It would be nice if you could pull it. Mermails don't need to go into dracossack that much anyways.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 18, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> It would be nice if you could pull it. Mermails don't need to go into dracossack that much anyways.



You don't know how handy it is to be able to pop those pesky set cards on the back without them getting forced and stuff. I think I may get Night Beam instead of a MST.

Besides Big eye its so much fun, just make sure to have a veiler on hand in case they want to eye your eye.
Man I stole a Dark rED Eyes Metal D. w my big eye and I just kept reviving my Tidals. That was total abuse of power.

I am glad I got mah big eye for like 10 bucks when it was cheap  I just cant believe how expensive it has gotten.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 19, 2013)

Dracossack isn't a must though. Most of the time it'll get torrential'd or bottomless'd anyways.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 19, 2013)

Linko where have you been: geg


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 19, 2013)

Evaluating my life.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey yo, yo... yo.

Since Curtain of the dark magician can special summon dark magician girl "according to those scripted official duels by konami. Does it mean that Dark Magician its an actual archeotype now?

What I am trying to bring in now is that: Skilled Dark Magician should count for the Dark Magician Girl power boost no? alongside other dark magician girls,  I mean it does have Dark Magician in its name.

;D
even if people bitch that it doesnt, it would be super special awesome if they did a ruling about it working that way.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 19, 2013)

I thought it was always an archetype.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2013)

What do you think about the new Vampires? Also some people used 6th sense against me last time. I rolled them a 3 and a 2.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 23, 2013)

I personally enjoy the new vampire archetype and is planning to build it. I got everything except the stuff from Shadow Specters. 

Nice. But I rather Dark Bribe them ... even milling is good for some decks.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2013)

I wanted to use vampire grace but apparently she aint so good since she is level 6 and requires you to pay 2k LP to resurrect her. 
Also I decides that if she is not censored then I "may" go for a vampire deck, but if she is then screw it.

Noble Knights seem to be really cool thought, are they easy to collect right now?

Also the Regional its this weekend  Gonna go at it with either:
Mermails, Spellbooks or Evolsaurs. Which one should I pick?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 23, 2013)

Mermails. 

Noble Knights are gonna be hard to pick up after this set ... so if you want ... do it now.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2013)

Do you have a list of what I should get know?
I know I need 3 normal noble knights right?

Actually now that I think of it, I dont think I would go w the knights. That super expensive secret doesn't even look that cool.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 23, 2013)

May need 3 Artorigus, 3 Merdruts, 3 Gwains.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2013)

I think my deck will have 43 cards in total. I am adding a fishborg, a torrential and a creature swap.

But I am more worried about consistency :S

So whata about u? u dont plan on getting any new cards soon?
I heard that they will be having the famous Astral packs on the regional.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 23, 2013)

Sounds solid.

Consistency is what the mermail deck is. 

I currently have everything i wanted. 

I'm still greedy though.

Hopefully? Maybe?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2013)

aame here, I am just on a quest to foil the deck up, Like a Deep Sea diva here, some marksmen Atlantean over there.
And bloody side deck and extra deck, still missing some cards. 

None of the new archetypes calls my attention.

Did yugioh ever gave the world champion a chance to make its own card? just like wizards of the coast did with magic?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 24, 2013)

Foiling out the deck is always fun ... and frustrating ...

same.

No. I wish though.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 24, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Foiling out the deck is always fun ... and frustrating ...
> 
> same.
> 
> No. I wish though.



Well I am just gonna foil a few things. I already got the super gunde's. Now the marksmen are next and the deep sea diva. Also I may attempt to get all of my mere folk in 1st edition. They kind of look different from those of unlimited don't they?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 25, 2013)

Kinda ... I think they're darker if they're unlimited.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 25, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Mermails.



Any particular reason? My goal would be to be the highest scoring Mermail of that regional.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 25, 2013)

Because Mermails are still top tier.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 25, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Because Mermails are still top tier.



then maybe my deck is still not best, or maybe I just need more practice? A friend that runs like 14 traps keeps kicking my butt cause he just sends traps and traps every bloody turn.
Time to royal decree his ass.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 26, 2013)

Remember to use Lind and Sphere wisely. Always side decree and 1 Swift Scarecrow.


----------



## Ftg07 (Oct 26, 2013)

God you guys are taking so long in this tourney we finished our tourney in like 2 weeks lol


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 26, 2013)

ftg07 said:


> God you guys are taking so long in this tourney we finished our tourney in like 2 weeks lol



The tourney died, we just using this thread as a convo for yugioh game hehehe.

Btw what do you guys think about fishborg archer? I am not to fond of it, cause you cant SS if you have monsters in your field.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 26, 2013)

ftg07 said:


> God you guys are taking so long in this tourney we finished our tourney in like 2 weeks lol



Tournament died, the thread is now a convo thread. We need a mod to change the title to something snappy.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 26, 2013)

ftg07 said:


> God you guys are taking so long in this tourney we finished our tourney in like 2 weeks lol





Suigetsu said:


> The tourney died, we just using this thread as a convo for yugioh game hehehe.
> 
> Btw what do you guys think about fishborg archer? I am not to fond of it, cause you cant SS if you have monsters in your field.





Xiammes said:


> Tournament died, the thread is now a convo thread. We need a mod to change the title to something snappy.



I feel like everyone just died ... or just don't have enough time.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 26, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Tournament died, the thread is now a convo thread. We need a mod to change the title to something snappy.



Do you have any snappy suggestions that sound fresh and happy?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 26, 2013)

I tried making something up ...

But I need new materials.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 27, 2013)

What's new? :33


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 27, 2013)

> What's new?



 want to actually start another tournament soon ... might be a crossover tournament between this forum and another one. Would anyone be interested?

Also ... seems a lot of people hate Dueling Network ... so you're free to play on Devpro as you wish. 

--------------

Other News:

Shadow Specters set comes out in less than a week. Be excited everyone. Noble Knights might become tier 0.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd love to join the next tournament. :33


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 27, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I'd love to join the next tournament. :33



Cool, I'll message/contact you when the next tournament is ready. :33

I just need to talk to a few more people who might be interested.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 28, 2013)

I would be interested.

May just sell my real yugi shit thought. I went to a regional and played terrible, and I mean terribly damn bad >_<
It looks like I am better at playing in dueling network than in real life lol.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 28, 2013)

Nah, don't do that ... it was probably just a bad day ... i had more than one of those. 

You'll get good hands and bad.

Its the circle of lifeeeeeee, and it moves us all.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 28, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Nah, don't do that ... it was probably just a bad day ... i had more than one of those.
> 
> You'll get good hands and bad.
> 
> Its the circle of lifeeeeeee, and it moves us all.



I got good hands and bad hands, got cheated as well too.
I commited some terrible plays that after giving my turn I realized stuff such as "Why didnt I set my torrential w my abyss sphere?" considering that there is no heavy storm any longer.

I feelt super dumb >_<.
And some douchebag toped on 8 w mermails, lucky fool must've had some good match ups.

I would love to play Noble Arms but, Those Madruits are too expensive.
Probably wont be playing in the future anyways, Dueling network and Dev pro are still there ofc right.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 28, 2013)

aww, don't give up mate. 

Mermails are still awesome, you should continue playing with it. :33


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 28, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> aww, don't give up mate.
> 
> Mermails are still awesome, you should continue playing with it. :33



I am going to search for those new Genex Undine lists which are all about damn control. They seem fine fun alright.

But I think I may just play my spellbooks, I am just missing a few cards like Masters and Fate.

I guess I just got bloody frustrated because I didn't perform as good as I could.

But thanks a lot for the heads up, I really appreciate.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 28, 2013)

Np. 

A hobby like this isn't suppose to be frustrating, its suppose to kill frustration. :33
Winning isn't everything.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah, you got a point.

I guess that the more you play w a deck the better you become, it takes a lot of time.

I have gone back to play with my evols, with a new recipee and it kind of works. Its not top tier but its a lot of fun. I wish they could give them support.

Like a card that would be like the Rescue rabbit but bringing 2 evolsaurs or something. And an evolsaur that would be like that constellar that increases or reduces the levels, so that we could do a level 5 "Vulcasaur" without relying on Darwino, which honestly its a very risky card.

Too much wish listing I know, lol.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 29, 2013)

So I saw this in the corner of my eye and just had to pop in. Is this just a chat thread now or do you guys do tournaments regularly? Either way I'd love to add some of you as DN friends, most of my friends don't play competitively so it can be hard to practice for serious tournaments.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 29, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Yeah, you got a point.
> 
> I guess that the more you play w a deck the better you become, it takes a lot of time.
> 
> ...



Evols are cool yo. 



Robert Haydn said:


> So I saw this in the corner of my eye and just had to pop in. Is this just a chat thread now or do you guys do tournaments regularly? Either way I'd love to add some of you as DN friends, most of my friends don't play competitively so it can be hard to practice for serious tournaments.



Currently it is a chat thread. But we're going to start a tourney soon. It would be nice if you can join us.

My DName is Linkofone.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 1, 2013)

Medraut's price is lowering, now to 25 and high time 40. And to think that last week it was at 70 lol.

Noble knights are good but they wont be good enough until they get a searcher and a better synchro. Until then, they are still ok. But people like to over price them for some freaking reason.

Ill continue to rock with spellbooks in the meantime.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 1, 2013)

The synchro is already pretty good. It will only get better.

The new one that they might unveil.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2013)

So we went to the sneak peek yesterday. I pulled out a bunch fo ghost trick monsters and some weird dragon that a friend wanted.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Some geek bought like 8 sneak peeks and ended up winning 4 out of 5 mats "which imo its not allowed by Konami right?"

Anyways, so I just went there because I wanted the card of The Lady of The Lake. A friend that has very good luck selected a sneek peek pack for another friend that bought it. They all knew there that I was searching for the Lady of the lake. So guess what?

That's right the bastard pulled it out.

I said to him, Ill give you "I can give you" 28 dollars for it - note it was in spanish so her name was "La Dama del Lago" I wanted her in spanish for that particular reason.
So the mofo said, If you want it its gonna be 38.

Some other geeks started to say it was more expensive and that made shit only worse. He ended up selling it for 38 to some other guy, now that really made me upset cause it was like. Dude, I am your fucking friend right?! I gave him all of the ghost trick cards that I pulled out for free "even thought most of them where common"

But oh well, I don't think I will be playing this new season of Yugi. Noble Knights are too expensive, Vampires don't look like they have a great future and I am not crazy for them" besides Vampire grace blood wine got censored" and I don't like Bujins.



:7 sigh... sorry I had to get it out man.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 3, 2013)

Its ok mate ... I actually didn't get anything good from the sneak either .... spent 40 dollars ...


----------



## Santí (Nov 4, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> I am going to search for those new Genex Undine lists which are all about damn control. They seem fine fun alright.
> 
> But I think I may just play my spellbooks, I am just missing a few cards like Masters and Fate.
> 
> ...



I've been running Mermails with Undine for quite a few months now, and it has by far become my most trusted, favorite, and reliable deck.

I've made some major modifications to it to better fit the current format recently and am still make small tweaks every now and then, but with Undine, you have so many cop-outs to lots of common threats, and its even more important to run now than it was in the previous two formats.



Linkofone said:


> Its ok mate ... I actually didn't get anything good from the sneak either .... spent 40 dollars ...



I remember having the opportunity to go to sneak peaks once.

Long ago...


----------



## Rax (Nov 4, 2013)

Another Tourny?!


----------



## Santí (Nov 4, 2013)

Well at least you have more balls than Puddles, RH.

He auto-forfeited and said there was "no point" just because I said I was joining the last one


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I've been running Mermails with Undine for quite a few months now, and it has by far become my most trusted, favorite, and reliable deck.
> 
> I've made some major modifications to it to better fit the current format recently and am still make small tweaks every now and then, but with Undine, you have so many cop-outs to lots of common threats, and its even more important to run now than it was in the previous two formats.
> 
> ...



Undine is really good against problem cards, I agree with you. Especially Ophion. 

Also, at least you don't waste money to get 1 crappy holo like I did. 



Red Hero said:


> Another Tourny?!



We might have another one. 



Sant? said:


> Well at least you have more balls than Puddles, RH.
> 
> He auto-forfeited and said there was "no point" just because I said I was joining the last one



Oh him. Santi you got to teach the guy to have more confidence in himself.


----------



## Santí (Nov 4, 2013)

He's just a boy. He'll grow into the man he needs to be once I've served my purpose on this forum, and my time ends.

The Simon to my Kamina.


----------



## Rax (Nov 4, 2013)

Santi, duel me  now!


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> He's just a boy. He'll grow into the man he needs to be once I've served my purpose on this forum, and my time ends.
> 
> The Simon to my Kamina.



Santi you are truly an inspiration. :33

My respects.


----------



## Santí (Nov 4, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Santi, duel me  now!



You ask this from me at this hour?

I have a scheduled pokeduel pending right now and I intend to be in bed in roughly 20 minutes.

This simply isn't going to happen


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 4, 2013)

I think I just had the most epic duel of my life vs a friend.

I was playing evols and he was playing a Blue Eyes deck. Too damn epic to start describing the last game of the match. The tides kept turning every damn turn xP.

I had forgot how fun this game can be when you have games with decks that you enjoy instead of just playing competitively.

P.S.
Evols require support, like water evols or something like that. Or one like that constellar that makes guys level up so you can do level 5 xyz. Like Volcasaur.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 4, 2013)

Konami usually make an archetype and then forget about it for 2-5 years and then make a support for it. 

It is pretty sad.


----------



## Rax (Nov 4, 2013)

Linko I challenge you to a duel right now!


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 4, 2013)

RH I wish I could play right now ... but my DN is having issues ...

But we're having a tourney soon.


----------



## Rax (Nov 4, 2013)

RRRRRRRRRRGH 

Did an Admin or something of DN die? :sanji


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 4, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> RRRRRRRRRRGH
> 
> Did an Admin or something of DN die? :sanji



Well ... if I were to guess ... two reasons why Admin and judges seem inactive ...

1). Too many noobs/butthurt/newbies/trolls on DN

2). Admins on DN are a bunch of lazyasses. 

From my experiences it can be both.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 7, 2013)

Gais, we're probably gonna start another tourney, so I appreciate it if y'all can read this blog and sign up.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2013)

Alright, I re-invented my Mermail Deck, now its better and more fun. It used to be fun thought but this one its different.
Now I use 3 marskmen 
Altough I only have 2 in real life.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 12, 2013)

Lol that's cool. If it works do it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 14, 2013)

Man the ppl of DN are really pissing me off. They very dumb sociopaths most of them.

Anyways so I activate spellbook of fate. I remove 3 spellbooks. Then I select Felgrand the Dragon knight as target.
He then detaches, then I say ok I select a different card then. And the guy bitches like the ultimate bitch of planet earth, calls an admin calling me a cheater and stuff. The admin goes on its behalf.

I dont get it, spellbook of fate doesnt target. Not even their admins understand that. He should had done that on Activation.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah ... sometimes there are really dumb people on DN ...


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 20, 2013)

Also if people are done with their matches it would be nice if they'll post here as well.


----------

